# استخدام طيف الاستجابه فى التحليل الديناميكى



## محمد السعيد على (14 يناير 2015)

بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للمبنى . يمكن استخدام نتائج التحليل فى عمل التحليل الديناميكى عن طريق طيف الاستجابه Response_ spectrum analysis . السؤال هنا ماقيمه scale factor عند بدايه الادخال للبرنامج وقبل البدء فى الحل ؟



تحياتى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 يناير 2015)

في البداية نستخدم قيمة 9.81/r ..
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (14 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> في البداية نستخدم قيمة *9.81/r ..*
> تحياتي


اشكرك مهندسنا المحترم م سيف الدين مرزوق على سرعه الاستجابه وجزاكم الله كل الخير . 
لقد اختلفت الاراء حول cqc & srss فهل كما هى فى الصوره السابقه ...تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للمبنى . يمكن استخدام نتائج التحليل فى عمل التحليل الديناميكى عن طريق طيف الاستجابه Response_ spectrum analysis . السؤال هنا ماقيمه scale factor عند بدايه الادخال للبرنامج وقبل البدء فى الحل ؟
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتى



- هو كما اشار الزملاء
لكن يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
والرجوع مرةثانية الى scale factor وتعديل القص الديناميكي 
ليتساوى مع الستاتيكي
- ويمكن اختصار العملية
1- حساب القص الديناميكي scale factor=1
2- حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي التصميمي
3- العودة الى scale factor وتصعيد بمقدار 
عامل = الستاتيكي / ديناميكي (1)
تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> لقد اختلفت الاراء حول cqc & srss فهل كما هى فى الصوره السابقه ...تحياتى



في حالة تطبيق حمولات ديناميكية معروفة على الجملة يتم أخذ التراكب من خلال عملية الجمع البسيط ، لكن في حالة استخدام طريقة طيف الاستجابة فإن الموضوع مختلف حيث لابد من اللجوء لطرق مستنتجة من النظريات الرياضية للاحتمالات لإجراء عملية التراكب، وفيما يلي أهم هذه الطرق:

*أ*- _طريقة التجميع باستخدام القيم المطلقة_ _(Sum of the Absolute Value (SAV or ABS))_: والتي تفترض أن القيم العظمى المستنتجة الموافقة لأنماط الاهتزاز تحدث في نفس اللحظة الزمنية و بإهمال الإشارة الجبرية الناتجة ولهذا تسمى بطريقة الحد الأعلى في بعض المراجع.
و تعتبر هذه الطريقة محافظة جداً و تعطي نتائج كبيرة للقوة التصميمية وقليل ما يتم استخدامها عملياً.

*ب*- _طريقة الجذر التربيعي لمجموع التربيعات_ (_square-root-of-sum-of-squares _(SRSS)): والتي اقترحها الدكتور E. Rosenblueth’s Ph.D. thesis (1951) 
تعطي هذه الطريقة قيم قريبة من النتائج المرصودة في المنشآت الواقعية و خاصة تلك المنشآت التي تملك أنماط اهتزاز بتواترات منفصلة (فرق كبير بين قيم التواترات في أنماط الاهتزاز (well-separated natural frequencies))، أما في حالة المنشآت الخاصة أو التي تملك أنماط اهتزاز بتواترات متقاربة فُيفضل اللجوء إلى طرق أكثر دقة.
*ج*- _طريقة التركيب التربيعي الكامل_ _(__The complete quadratic combination (CQC)__)_*:* وهي طريقة مطورة عن الطريقة السابقة و تأخذ بعين الاعتبار إدخال معامل تصحيح لارتباط الأنماط ذات التواترات المتقاربة معاً closely spaced natural frequencies)). 

لذلك فإن طريقة CQC أدق من طريقة SRSS

م.ســامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> في حالة تطبيق حمولات ديناميكية معروفة على الجملة يتم أخذ التراكب من خلال عملية الجمع البسيط ، لكن في حالة استخدام طريقة طيف الاستجابة فإن الموضوع مختلف حيث لابد من اللجوء لطرق مستنتجة من النظريات الرياضية للاحتمالات لإجراء عملية التراكب، وفيما يلي أهم هذه الطرق:
> 
> *أ*- _طريقة التجميع باستخدام القيم المطلقة_ _(Sum of the Absolute Value (SAV or ABS))_: والتي تفترض أن القيم العظمى المستنتجة الموافقة لأنماط الاهتزاز تحدث في نفس اللحظة الزمنية و بإهمال الإشارة الجبرية الناتجة ولهذا تسمى بطريقة الحد الأعلى في بعض المراجع.
> و تعتبر هذه الطريقة محافظة جداً و تعطي نتائج كبيرة للقوة التصميمية وقليل ما يتم استخدامها عملياً.
> ...



- طبعا استاذ سامر هذا صحيح
لكن لم تعد لهذه الفروقات اثر مهم
طالما يجب الرجوع ومعايرة القص الديناميكي
مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا استاذ سامر هذا صحيح
> لكن لم تعد لهذه الفروقات اثر مهم
> طالما يجب الرجوع ومعايرة القص الديناميكي
> مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> تحياتي



شكرا دكتور يوسف على مشاركتك...

1- لكن كما تعلم حضرتك فإن عملية المعايرة لا تطبق على كثير من المنشآت الهندسية مثل الجسور و المداخن...الخ.

2- ومن جهة أخرى رغم ان عملية معايرة قوة القص في المباني تتم بغض النظر عن طريقة تراكب الأنماط فهذا لا يعني ان طريقة تراكب الانماط لا تؤثر... لأن الموضوع في التحليل الديناميكي مرتبط بأثر الأنماط العليا و كيفية استجابة المنشأة لها ..وبالتالي فإن تعديل مشاركة مساهمة الانماط العليا يؤثر نهاية على استجابة المنشأة النهائية والقوى الداخلية الناتجة حتى لو كانت قيمة القوة الزلزالية الكلية المطبقة ثابتة.

3- لكنني اتفق معك بأنه من أجل المباني السكنية العادية في الحياة العملية فإن الفرق الناتج بين srss و cqc سيكون مهمل.

أحر التحيات.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (14 يناير 2015)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركات وبارك الله فيهم جميعا 











السؤال هنا :عدد الMODES = عدد الادوار ام عدد الادوار * 3 ؟؟
السؤال الثانى : eigen او ritz ؟تحياتى


----------



## eng -abdo (14 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مهندس محمد السعيد علي 
عدد الmods يساوي 3*عدد الطوابق 
فعدد الانماط تساوي عدد درجات الحرية (Degree of freedom) مع افتراض ان البلاطات الواح صلبة تنزاح في مستوياتها مع إهمال التشوهات المحورية للأعمدةفهذا يعني استبدال درجات الحرية الست لكل عقدة بثلاثة درجات حرية لكل طابق ..


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكر الجميع على المشاركات وبارك الله فيهم جميعا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- MODES=عدد الأطوار وتقريبا = عدد الطوابق او اكثر
ويجب زيادة عدد الأطوار حتى الحصول على الطور
الذي يعطي مساهمة 90% من الكتلة في المنشأ
- استعمل طريقة شعاع ritz


----------



## jameel alkaisi (15 يناير 2015)

اخي الكريم اهديك هذا الكتاب فهو شامل للبرنامج وسوف يجعلك محترفا

http://www.4shared.com/office/XkXShOub/ETABS-Book.html


----------



## jameel alkaisi (15 يناير 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/file/106844282/13ac0dd9/learnsab2000forsteel.html


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 يناير 2015)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركات وبارك الله فيهم جميعا 

رايت الكثير من الزملاء يختلفوا فى حالات التحميل لطيف الاستجابه . مثلا يتم عمل حاله تحميل منفصله فى اتجاه U1 وندخل حاله تحميل منفصله اخرى فى اتجاه U2 ولنسمى فى اتجاه U1 مثلا SPEC X وفى اتجاه U2 تسمى Spec Y . واخرون يد خلون حاله تحميل Spec يتم فيها ادخال فى اتجاه X & Y & Z كلهم معا حاله واحده ويتم اخذ U3 فى اتجاه Z بقيمه 2/3 ( الثلثان ) من قيمه U1 او U2 . وكيف تكون حاله التحميل التجميعيه التصميميه ؟؟؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكر الجميع على المشاركات وبارك الله فيهم جميعا
> 
> رايت الكثير من الزملاء يختلفوا فى حالات التحميل لطيف الاستجابه . مثلا يتم عمل حاله تحميل منفصله فى اتجاه U1 وندخل حاله تحميل منفصله اخرى فى اتجاه U2 ولنسمى فى اتجاه U1 مثلا SPEC X وفى اتجاه U2 تسمى Spec Y . واخرون يد خلون حاله تحميل Spec يتم فيها ادخال فى اتجاه X & Y & Z كلهم معا حاله واحده ويتم اخذ U3 فى اتجاه Z بقيمه 2/3 ( الثلثان ) من قيمه U1 او U2 . وكيف تكون حاله التحميل التجميعيه التصميميه ؟؟؟



- بما ان قوة الزلازل هي مركبتان افقية Eh 
ورأسية Ev حيث E=Ev+Eh 
و Ev= 2/3 Eh

- يجب ادخال حالتين تحميل Ex- Ey

1- حالة تحميل Ex
SPEC X = U1
UZ =2/3 U1

2 - حالة تحميل Ey
Spec Y =U2
UZ =2/3 U2


----------



## hossamkatab (15 يناير 2015)

المركبة الراسية يتم اخذها فى زياده معاملات تراكب الاحمال فهل يتم ادخالها مرة اخرى برجاء التوضيح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 يناير 2015)

hossamkatab قال:


> المركبة الراسية يتم اخذها فى زياده معاملات تراكب الاحمال فهل يتم ادخالها مرة اخرى برجاء التوضيح



- هذه هي مركبات الزلازل Qx- QY الديناميكية
- ندخلها مع معادلات تراكيب الكود للحمولات الشاقولية
U1 U2 U3 ويجري التصميم بموجبها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> 1- لكن كما تعلم حضرتك فإن عملية المعايرة لا تطبق على كثير من المنشآت الهندسية مثل الجسور و المداخن...الخ.



هل هي اشتراطات الكود؟ واين مكانها بالكود او مرجع يمكن الرجوع لة؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> هل هي اشتراطات الكود؟ واين مكانها بالكود او مرجع يمكن الرجوع لة؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



- الكودات في حال الأبنية والمنشأت العادية
وفي حال المطلوب التحليل الديناميكي باحدى الطرق
المتبعة والمعرفة في الكود مثل تحليل طيف الاستجابة او الزمني
يجب معايرة القص الديناميكي مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي

- اما المنشأت الأخرى الغير عادية مثل المداخن
مآذن- خزانات مياه
فيجب الرجوع الى اكوداها الخاصة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - هو كما اشار الزملاء
> لكن يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> والرجوع مرةثانية الى scale factor وتعديل القص الديناميكي
> ليتساوى مع الستاتيكي
> ...


استاذنا د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير على كل ماتقدموه للمنتدى 
بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى واستنتاج قيمه القص القاعدى وعمل التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام طيف الاستجابه وحساب قوه القص القاعدى وعمل المعايره
المطلوبه كما اشرتم سابقا . اين نحن من time period فى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟




*
وهذه الطريقه نستخدمها فى الحل الاولى للمبنى ولكن عند استخدام 
UBC 97 يقوم البرنامج بحساب T = 1.30 القيمه المحسوبه بالاعلى وعليها يتم حساب قوه القص القاعدى والتى تكون بالفعل اقل من التى تم حسابها من الطريقه الاستاتيكيه .
الان كيف يتم تحديد قيمه T والتى معها يتم مقارنه نتائج Drift و العزوم والقص لكل Mode . ام نكتفى بالModes والتى فيها نسبه مشاركه الكتله اكبر من 90% . *


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير على كل ماتقدموه للمنتدى
> بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى واستنتاج قيمه القص القاعدى وعمل التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام طيف الاستجابه وحساب قوه القص القاعدى وعمل المعايره
> المطلوبه كما اشرتم سابقا . اين نحن من time period فى التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




- في حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي واستعمال ubc 97
يتم حساب الدور Ts بالدستور التقريبي= C H3/4
وكذلك يتم حساب الدور الديناميكي TD وفق معادلة رايلي
ويتم اختيار الوسطي التصميمي لايتجاوز T=1.4Ts
ومنه يحسب القص القاعدي التصميمي
الستاتيكي الذي يلزمنا للمعايرة فقط
- نحسب القص الديناميكي كما راينا اعلاه
والبرنامج يحسب الدور الديناميكي والقص الديناميكي
- نجري المعايرة ونحصل على عامل التصعيد f لتساوي الستاتيكي والديناميكي
-نعود الى مربع scale factor للقص الديناميكي ونصعد بالعامل f
نعود الى تراكيب المعادلات وندخل قوى القص الديناميكي
مع الحمولات الشاقولية
وهي التي تحسب عليه العزوم والدرفت
- الدور الأساسي المطلوب هو في الحالة الديناميكية TD
والمكافئ لمشاركة 90% او اكثر والبرنامج يعطي ذلك
عند عمل Animation


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - في حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي واستعمال ubc 97
> يتم حساب الدور Ts بالدستور التقريبي= C H3/4
> وكذلك يتم حساب الدور الديناميكي TD وفق معادلة رايلي
> ويتم اختيار الوسطي التصميمي لايتجاوز T=1.4Ts
> ...




_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
هناك دائما مشكله قائمه ...بعد عمل Run والبدء فى حل المنشا على الايتابس يقوم البرنامج باعطاء period وهذا لا خلاف عليها . المشكله ان نسبه المشاركه للكتله 90 % تاتى مع زمن اقل بكثير من زمن time period المحسوب استاتيكيا . اين الخطا اذن ؟؟؟ تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/U]
> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> هناك دائما مشكله قائمه ...بعد عمل Run والبدء فى حل المنشا على الايتابس يقوم البرنامج باعطاء period وهذا لا خلاف عليها . المشكله ان نسبه المشاركه للكتله 90 % تاتى مع زمن اقل بكثير من زمن time period المحسوب استاتيكيا . اين الخطا اذن ؟؟؟ تحياتى*_



-المهم هو الوصول الى _نسبه المشاركه للكتله 90 %
للحصول على قوة قص قاعدي اكبر
حيث الدور الستاتيكي تقريبي المحسوب
بالمعادلة Ts=C H3/4 ولا يعتمد على
الصلابةstifness._


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -المهم هو الوصول الى _نسبه المشاركه للكتله 90 %
> للحصول على قوة قص قاعدي اكبر
> حيث الدور الستاتيكي تقريبي المحسوب
> بالمعادلة Ts=C H3/4 ولا يعتمد على
> الصلابةstifness._


_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير *_
*اشكركم وازكم الله علما وفضلا... هل هناك نسبه مئويه لابد ان تتحقق فى مشاركه الكتله من عدد الmodes ؟ السؤال بطريقه اخرى هل حدد الكود نسبه مثلا 10 % لابد ان تتحقق فى عدد المود ولنفرض عدد المود = 20 مثلا والتى ادخلناه للبرنامج وقام البرنامج بحساب TIME PERIOD وكذلك MODAL PARTICIPATING MASS RATIO فهل لابد ان يكون 2 اثنان من المود على الاقل يتحقق فيهم نسبه مشاركه الكتله 90%
على الاقل ؟تحياتى*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير *_
> *اشكركم وازكم الله علما وفضلا... هل هناك نسبه مئويه لابد ان تتحقق فى مشاركه الكتله من عدد الmodes ؟ السؤال بطريقه اخرى هل حدد الكود نسبه مثلا 10 % لابد ان تتحقق فى عدد المود ولنفرض عدد المود = 20 مثلا والتى ادخلناه للبرنامج وقام البرنامج بحساب TIME PERIOD وكذلك MODAL PARTICIPATING MASS RATIO فهل لابد ان يكون 2 اثنان من المود على الاقل يتحقق فيهم نسبه مشاركه الكتله 90%
> على الاقل ؟تحياتى*




*Fundamental mode of vibration
*
*- يحب ادخال عدد كبير من اطوار الإهتزاز
حتى نحصل على الطور الذي يعطي اكبر قيم 
للكتل المتواجدة في المبني ux - uy ولا تقل عن 90% 
من وزن كتل المبنى في حساب القص القاعدي

ملف:
*مشاهدة المرفق modal-M.pdf


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 يناير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
كيف يتم توقيع احمال الخزانات اعلى السطح وكذلك اوزان التكييفات المركزيه (شيللر ) او مخازن فى احد الادوار فى التحليل الديناميكى ؟ تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> كيف يتم توقيع احمال الخزانات اعلى السطح وكذلك اوزان التكييفات المركزيه (شيللر ) او مخازن فى احد الادوار فى التحليل الديناميكى ؟ تحياتى*_



- الحمولات الميتة والحية التي يتم التصميم عليها
كحمولات شاقولية
وفي الستاتيكي لحساب القص القاعدي هي نفس
الحمولات في الديناميكي


----------



## egoze (18 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
نحن نحسب (T(static
و ندخلها الى البرنامج و بعد الحل
يظهر قيم td لكل مود . , ما هي العلاقه بين td , ts 
و كذلك لو الموجود 7 مود اي مود نختار (TD) لنقارنها في TS .

النقطه الاخيره معادله رايلي لم اجدها في UBC هي موجوده في اي كود 
جزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 يناير 2015)

egoze قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نحن نحسب (T(static
> و ندخلها الى البرنامج و بعد الحل
> يظهر قيم td لكل مود . , ما هي العلاقه بين td , ts
> ...



- في التحليل الستاتيكي للقص القاعدي
يمكن استعمال الدور الديناميكي TD 
شرط ان لا يتجاوز <= 1.4Ts
-الدور في التحليل الديناميكي TD والستاتيكي Ts
هو دائما الدور الأساسي الأول في اتجاه X - Y
- الطريقة B او معادلة رايلي لإيجاد الدورTD
الملف:
مشاهدة المرفق ط±ط§ظٹظ„ظٹ.pdf


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الحمولات الميتة والحية التي يتم التصميم عليها
> كحمولات شاقولية
> وفي الستاتيكي لحساب القص القاعدي هي نفس
> الحمولات في الديناميكي


استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
_*كيف تؤثر هذه الاحمال على C.M وكذلك C.R للمبنى . وكيف يتم تعريفها فى التحليل الديناميكى عند تعريف Mass source ...هل تكون بهذا الشكل
*_


_*ومتى يتم استخدام الخيار الاول اوالثالث اسفل Mass definition لان الكثير من الفيديوهات تختلف فى هذه الاختيارات. تحياتى
*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> _*كيف تؤثر هذه الاحمال على C.M وكذلك C.R للمبنى . وكيف يتم تعريفها فى التحليل الديناميكى عند تعريف Mass source ...هل تكون بهذا الشكل
> *_
> 
> ...


- لقد ادخلت الكثير من الحمولات لا لزوم لها
وكما ذكرنا سابقا نفس الحمولات المستعملة في
تعريف الحمولات الشاقولية والقص الستاتيكي
هي نفسها في الديناميكي
1- from dead load
هي الرئيسية والمطلوبة وهي شاملة 
walls column slabs 
- حمولات LL الحية لا تدخل في حساب الزلازل
للأبنية العادية والتي قيمتها اصغر من 500كغ/م2 وفق الكود الا في الحالات الخاصةوالتي يتطلب ادخالها يمكن اضافتها كنسبةمنها وفق الكود
- مركز الكتلة CM والصلابة CR لايتغير هو كما في الستاتيكي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - لقد ادخلت الكثير من الحمولات لا لزوم لها
> وكما ذكرنا سابقا نفس الحمولات المستعملة في
> تعريف الحمولات الشاقولية والقص الستاتيكي
> هي نفسها في الديناميكي
> ...


استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
المدخلات السابقه طبقا للكود المصرى حيث يتم اخذ الحمل الميت بالكامل مع نسبه من الحمل الحى وتكون 25 % فى المبانى السكنيه و50 % فى المخازن .
 _*لنرجع مره اخرى الى حالات تحميل الزلزال لطيف الاستجابه : واذن لى استاذنا المحترم ان اعرض عليكم الطريقه ولكم الشرح والتعليق المثمر والممتع :
1. نقوم بتعريف حاله تحميل المودل مره فى x ومره اخرى فى y ولنسمى الاولى SPECTRUM CASE NAME :EQx والاخرى EQy .
2. نختار modal combination = CQC وكذلك Direction combination = SRSS مع كل حاله .
3. نختار داله طيف الاستجابه والتى قمنا بتعريفا للبرنامج اسفل Define......function .......... Response spectrum وذلك مره فى اتجاه U1 ومره اخرى فى اتجاه U2 وذلك لاتجاه X واتجاه Y كل حاله منفصله تماما حتى يكون لدينا حاله فى كل اتجاه . يتم وضع Scale factor =1 للاستفاده من مشاركتكم السابق المثمره وهى كالتالى 
- ويمكن اختصار العملية
1- حساب القص الديناميكي scale factor=1
 2- حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي التصميمي
3- العودة الى scale factor وتصعيد بمقدار 
 عامل = الستاتيكي / ديناميكي (1)
هنا ياتى السؤال والذى عليه سيتم اسئله اخرى وذلك لتغطيه حالات التحميل لطيف الاستجابه . هل نضع مباشره مع كل حاله من الحالتين السابقتين فى X وY نسبه لامركزيه 0.05% وذلك امام خانه Ecc. Ratio لان ذلك سيتوقف عليها حالات التجميع والتى ساعرضها عليكم . تحياتى واحترامى 
*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> المدخلات السابقه طبقا للكود المصرى حيث يتم اخذ الحمل الميت بالكامل مع نسبه من الحمل الحى وتكون 25 % فى المبانى السكنيه و50 % فى المخازن .
> _*لنرجع مره اخرى الى حالات تحميل الزلزال لطيف الاستجابه : واذن لى استاذنا المحترم ان اعرض عليكم الطريقه ولكم الشرح والتعليق المثمر والممتع :
> 1. نقوم بتعريف حاله تحميل المودل مره فى x ومره اخرى فى y ولنسمى الاولى SPECTRUM CASE NAME :EQx والاخرى EQy .
> ...



- طبعا يجب اضافة لامركزية في كل اتجاه= 0.05
- كذلك يجب اضافة المركبة الرأسية للزلازل
الى المركبة الأفقية في المربع اضافة الى u1 -u2
_*X*_ اتجاه  U1z=2/3 u1
_*y*_ اتجاه  U2Z=2/3 U2
- في الكود السوري 
لاتؤخذ حمولات حية في الأبنية السكنية
فقط 25% في حال مستودعات ومخازن

تحياتي


----------



## eng-mahfouz (19 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم لازال النقا ش يدور حول ETABS 9.7والكود UBC97 ولكم يرجى الايضاح وفق ETABS2013وحول الكودASCE10 من قائمةModel Case DaTa وفق طريقةRitz ما هي قيمMaximum Cyclesوفق الكود ASCE10 وكذلك Target Dyn وكذلك قيمRX RY, RZمع جزيل الشكر


----------



## kiloNewton (20 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> في البداية نستخدم قيمة 9.81/r ..
> تحياتي



للتوضيح ال 9.81 مقسومة على قيمة الار 




https://wiki.csiamerica.com/wiki-staging/display/etabs/Scale+factor+in+RSA


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 يناير 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> السلام عليكم لازال النقا ش يدور حول ETABS 9.7والكود UBC97 ولكم يرجى الايضاح وفق ETABS2013وحول الكودASCE10 من قائمةModel Case DaTa وفق طريقةRitz ما هي قيمMaximum Cyclesوفق الكود ASCE10 وكذلك Target Dyn وكذلك قيمRX RY, RZمع جزيل الشكر



- هي تعريف للنسب المساهمة للكتلة Target Dyn =90%
ومقدارRX RY, RZ هي مع النتائج مقدار التجميع
لشعاع ريتز وفق المحاور
Maximum Cycles الترددات الأعظمية
ويفضل المحافظة عليها كما في البرنامج ك default 
Maximum Cycles=0
99% = Target Dyn


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 يناير 2015)

kiloNewton قال:


> للتوضيح ال 9.81 مقسومة على قيمة الارضي



- وكذلك يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
1- في حال منشأت عادية ومنتظمة
القص الديناميكي= 0.85 من الستاتيكي
2- والمنشأت الغير منتظمة = 100% من الستاتيكي

* ? How is the response-spectrum scale specified*

*Answer:* The value for each force-related design parameter of interest, including story drifts, support forces, and individual member forces for each mode of response, shall be computed using the properties of each mode and the response spectra defined in either ASCE 7-05 Section 11.4.5 or 21.2 divided by the quantity _R / I_. The value for displacement and drift quantities shall be multiplied by the quantity _C__[SUB]d[/SUB]_ _/ I_ (ASCE 7-05, Section 12.9.2).
Therefore, the response-spectrum scale factor is _I g / R_, where _g_ is acceleration due to gravity (386.4 in/sec[SUP]2[/SUP] for kip-in and 9.81 m/sec[SUP]2[/SUP] for kN-m). After analysis, users should review the base shear due to all modes, reported in the Response Spectrum Base Reaction Table. 
If the dynamic base shear reported is more than 85% of the static base shear, no further action is required. However, if dynamic base shear is less than 85% of the static base shear, then the scale factor should be adjusted such that the response-spectrum base shear matches 85% of the static base shear.
In this case, the new scale factor would be (_I g / R_) * (0.85 * static base shear / response-spectrum base shear). Analysis should then be rerun with this scale factor specified in the response-spectrum case.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - في التحليل الستاتيكي للقص القاعدي
> يمكن استعمال الدور الديناميكي TD
> شرط ان لا يتجاوز <= 1.4Ts
> -الدور في التحليل الديناميكي TD والستاتيكي Ts
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION] علي الشرح والتوضيح الرائع

سؤال خارج الموضوع:
ما اسم الكتب الذي ارفقت منة معادلة رايلي؟ فنعم الكتب والتنظم.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا @د.م يوسف حميضة علي الشرح والتوضيح الرائع
> 
> سؤال خارج الموضوع:
> ما اسم الكتب الذي ارفقت منة معادلة رايلي؟ فنعم الكتب والتنظم.


- معادلة رايلي لحساب الدور الديناميكي
موجود في كود الزلازل المصري والسوري
تحياتي


----------



## eng-mahfouz (20 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - وكذلك يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> 1- في حال منشأت عادية ومنتظمة
> القص الديناميكي= 0.85 من الستاتيكي
> 2- والمنشأت الغير منتظمة = 100% من الستاتيكي
> ...


----------



## محمد السعيد على (20 يناير 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> د.م يوسف حميضة قال:
> 
> 
> > - وكذلك يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 يناير 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> د.م يوسف حميضة قال:
> 
> 
> > - وكذلك يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> eng-mahfouz قال:
> 
> 
> > _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير_
> ...


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> محمد السعيد على قال:
> 
> 
> > - لا اظن هذه المعادلات لها علا قة في المركزية وعزم الفتل
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 يناير 2015)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> د.م يوسف حميضة قال:
> 
> 
> > اختلف معاك استاذنا الفاضل د يوسف وصحح لي ان كنت مخطئً
> ...


----------



## محمد السعيد على (22 يناير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
اتمنى شرح مبسط لهذه التعريفات :
joint displacement
diaphragm centre of mass displacement
joint drift
diaphragm drifts
story drifts
تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> اتمنى شرح مبسط لهذه التعريفات :
> joint displacement
> diaphragm centre of mass displacement
> ...



- انتقالات
_*- joint displacement = انتقالات عقد المنشأ*_
- _*diaphragm centre of mass displacement*_
 انتقال وانسحاب مركز الكتلة CM مع الديافرام
- _*joint drift= فواصل فرق الانتقال بين العقد *_
- _*diaphragm drifts= كما في الصورة*_
 انتقال بلاطة السقف الأفقي عن الانتقال الكلي
- _*story drifts
*_ كما في الصورة فرق الانتقال بين طابقين
بين الأرضية والسقف
والذي يجب تحقيقه كما جاء في اللكود
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (22 يناير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
افهم من كلام حضرتك الاتى :_
joint displacement=diaphragm centre of mass displacement
diaphragm drifts=story drifts=joint drift
تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> افهم من كلام حضرتك الاتى :_
> joint displacement=diaphragm centre of mass displacement
> diaphragm drifts=story drifts=joint drift
> تحياتى


طبعا في حال عدم وجود اختلاف في الصلابات او
في الكتل بين الطوابق وعدم وجود دوران او فتل 
او حالات عدم انتظام
تكون الانتقالات متساوية


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - انتقالات
> _- joint displacement = انتقالات عقد المنشأ_
> - _diaphragm centre of mass displacement_
> انتقال وانسحاب مركز الكتلة CM مع الديافرام
> ...


استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
بعد التحليل الاستاتيكى والديناميكى للمبنى وتحديد MAX STORY DRIFT نلاحظ وجود قيمه فى اتجاه X فى دور ما . وقيمه اخرى فى اتجاه Y فى دور مختلف عن قيمه الدور فى اتجاه X . وقيمه التحليل الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه تشير الى ادوار اخرى . ونريد معالجه DRIFT بهذه الادوار كلها ؟ وهل المفروض ان قيمه DRIFT فى التحليل الديناميكى تكون اكبر من التحليل الاستاتيكى بعد عمل عامل التكبير Scale factor تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (24 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> بعد التحليل الاستاتيكى والديناميكى للمبنى وتحديد MAX STORY DRIFT نلاحظ وجود قيمه فى اتجاه X فى دور ما . وقيمه اخرى فى اتجاه Y فى دور مختلف عن قيمه الدور فى اتجاه X . وقيمه التحليل الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه تشير الى ادوار اخرى . ونريد معالجه DRIFT بهذه الادوار كلها ؟ وهل المفروض ان قيمه DRIFT فى التحليل الديناميكى تكون اكبر من التحليل الاستاتيكى بعد عمل عامل التكبير Scale factor تحياتى



- كما رأينا سابقا
نحتاج التحليل الستاتيكي لمعايرة القص القاعدي الديناميكي فقط
وقيمة الانتقال تؤخذ من التحليل الديناميكي
قيمة الدرفت تكون هي المسيطرة في الديناميكي عن الستاتيكي
وخاصة في حالة عدم الانتظام وتواجد اختلاف في مناسيب الطوابق
حيث قد يكون الانتقال اكبر في الطوابق العلوية
لكن drift اكبر في الطابق السفلي بسبب تواجد حالة عدم الانتظام
بالاضافة تكون الانتقالات والدرفت كبيرة و اعظمية عندما
يتطلب من المنشأ
تشكل المفاصل اللدنة واستمرار عمل المقاطع
في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 يناير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
ماتعليقكم على الاتى :
http://im76.gulfup.com/hsk3qX.bmp
http://im76.gulfup.com/xBsj0X.bmp
http://im76.gulfup.com/mHYNjv.bmp
تحياتى*_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (24 يناير 2015)

- يوجد فرق كبير بين الانتقال بالطريقة الستاتيكية Qx
والانتقال بالتحليل الديناميكي spec
ربما يعود السبب الى عدم تساوي القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
مع الديناميكي بطريقة المعايرة
- انظر الملف حيث يتساوى القص الستاتيكي والديناميكي
فالاختلاف لايذكر في الدرفت


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - يوجد فرق كبير بين الانتقال بالطريقة الستاتيكية Qx
> والانتقال بالتحليل الديناميكي spec
> ربما يعود السبب الى عدم تساوي القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> مع الديناميكي بطريقة المعايرة
> ...


_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
لقد تم اخذ الscale factor بقيمه 0.85 % قوه القص القاعدى / قوه القص الديناميكى من الفقره
فى مشاركتكم رقم 41 . وفى الملف الذى الذى ارفقتموه تلاحظ اختلاف ال drift 
فى الدور الثانى للتحليل الاستاتيكى وفى الدور الثالث للتحليل الديناميكى . هل نغير قطاعات الاعمده او اطوال حوائط القص ام نضيف كمرات او كمرات رابطه coupling beam 
لهذا الدور فقط او لكل الادوار او ماذا تقترحون سيادتكم لحل ذياده الدرفت عن القيم المسموحه
والتى سالم فيها فى المشاركات القادمه ان شاء الله .
اطال الله فى عمركم وبارك فى صحتكم واهليكم وزادكم علما ورفع قدركم ومقامكم ...امين 
ارفق لكم الفقره :_
_*In this case, the new scale factor would be (I g / R*__*) * (0.85 * static base shear / response-spectrum base shear). Analysis should *_
_*then be rerun with this scale factor specified in the response-spectrum *__*case*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> لقد تم اخذ الscale factor بقيمه 0.85 % قوه القص القاعدى / قوه القص الديناميكى من الفقره
> فى مشاركتكم رقم 41 . وفى الملف الذى الذى ارفقتموه تلاحظ اختلاف ال drift
> فى الدور الثانى للتحليل الاستاتيكى وفى الدور الثالث للتحليل الديناميكى . هل نغير قطاعات الاعمده او اطوال حوائط القص ام نضيف كمرات او كمرات رابطه coupling beam
> ...



- يفضل زيادة مقطع العامود في نفس الدور
او اضافة او زيادة طول جدران االقص على
كامل الارتفاع اذا امكن
لتجنب الوقوع في حالات عدم الانتظام
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> لقد تم اخذ الscale factor بقيمه 0.85 % قوه القص القاعدى / قوه القص الديناميكى من الفقره
> فى مشاركتكم رقم 41 . وفى الملف الذى الذى ارفقتموه تلاحظ اختلاف ال drift
> فى الدور الثانى للتحليل الاستاتيكى وفى الدور الثالث للتحليل الديناميكى . هل نغير قطاعات الاعمده او اطوال حوائط القص ام نضيف كمرات او كمرات رابطه coupling beam
> ...



- يرجى التأكد هل قيمة القص الديناميكي = 0.85 من القص القاعدي
وتطابق كما في _*scale factor
*_
- يفضل زيادة مقطع العامود في نفس الدور
او اضافة او زيادة طول جدران االقص على
كامل الارتفاع اذا امكن
لتجنب الوقوع في حالات عدم الانتظام
تحياتي


----------



## parasismic (25 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا دكتور يوسف على مشاركتك...
> 
> 1- لكن كما تعلم حضرتك فإن عملية المعايرة لا تطبق على كثير من المنشآت الهندسية مثل الجسور و المداخن...الخ.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

بعد اذنك أستاذنا الفاضل، فكما تعرف أسال موضوع تأثير الأنماط العليا بالنسبة للبنايات العالية الكثير من الحبر في الغرب ككندا و نيوزلندا، عديد الأبحاث تناولت اشكالية تضخم قوى القص و العزم الناجمة (كما هو مبين في الصورة أدناه) من تأثير الأنماط العليا التي لا ترصد بالشكل الصحيح بواسطة التحليل الستاتيكى المكافىء. لذا أصبح من المهم بمكان اعتبار هذه الاشكالية عند التصميم حتى و لو اقتضى الأمر اجراء التحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي.






[/IMG]


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


>



جوابا لسؤالك حول حساب الدرفت وفق تحميل
Modal عوضا عن spec​ايجاد الانتقالات والدرفت بطريقة Modal Super Position او من البرنامج ​حالة التحميل Modal لها نفس حالات التجميع SRSS ​لكن كذلك يجب معايرة القص القاعدي في حال Modal ليتساوى مع حالة spec​من الملف نجد القص القاعدي في حال Modal=ضعف القص spec​وهكذا تتضاعف الانتقالات والدرفت في حال Modal​- المهم العمل وفق متطلبات الكود للحل الديناميكي
وطريقة استعمال طيف الاستجابة وتجمع SRSS
لكافة القوى المؤثرة من انتقال وعزوم وقص
وليس من اجل الانتقالات فقط​
تحياتي

​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - يرجى التأكد هل قيمة القص الديناميكي = 0.85 من القص القاعدي
> وتطابق كما في _scale factor
> _
> - يفضل زيادة مقطع العامود في نفس الدور
> ...


_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
بعد حل المنشا استاتيكيا ثم بطريقه طيف الاستجابه واستنتاج عامل التكبير 0.85 قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه ووضع scale factor مره اخرى Define.....Load cases.....Modify/show case
__*تفتح نافذه يتم وضع قيمه ال scale factor وبعد الحل وقسمه قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى نجد انها 0.85 .
وكما تفضلتم سابقا فان story Drift يجب دراسته بعنايه منها : حدود الحركه النسبيه للدور*_



_*فهل تفضلتم بتوضيح الفقره ب & ج ماذا تقصد ؟ تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (27 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> بعد حل المنشا استاتيكيا ثم بطريقه طيف الاستجابه واستنتاج عامل التكبير 0.85 قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه ووضع scale factor مره اخرى Define.....Load cases.....Modify/show case
> __*تفتح نافذه يتم وضع قيمه ال scale factor وبعد الحل وقسمه قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى نجد انها 0.85 .
> وكما تفضلتم سابقا فان story Drift يجب دراسته بعنايه منها : حدود الحركه النسبيه للدور*_
> ...



- حالات تواجد ونوع الجدران المعمارية الغير انشائية
في المنشأ خلال تعرضه للزلزل و الدرفت

- الفقرة( أ)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية هي من الطوب والبلوك والحجر

 - الفقرة (ب)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة
مثل الأممنيوم - البلاستيك 

- الفقرة (ج)
- عندما تكون هذه العناصر الغير انشائية مثل
 الجدران المعمارية من الطوب والحجر والواجهات
مربطة ومثبتة الى العناصر الانشائية الأسقف والفريمات
بواسطة مثبتات من عناصر معدنية من البروفيل
والبراغي وغيرها


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 يناير 2015)

استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
فى الجدول السابق والذى تفضلتم بشرحه تبقى لدينا مشكله ....بعد الحل واستعراض نتائج التحليل من الايتابس ندخل Display..Show table...Analysis...Results..Displacements....Question
​هل ندخل مباشره الى JOINT DISPLACEMENT او STORY DRIFT وذلك للمقدار dr ؟؟؟؟ وذلك لحساب حدود الحركه النسبيه للدور وذلك لكثره الاراء والشروحات والفيديوهات المختلفه . تحياتى


----------



## eng-mahfouz (27 يناير 2015)

الاستاذ د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير: نشكر سعت صدرك عودة على بدء لانسبة UZ=2/3UX or Uy2/3ها فيما يخص الكود UBC97 اما الكود ASCE 10(الطريقة المطورة) فان ذلك غيروارد بالكودASCE 10

ASCE 7-10لا اعد ل اي شيء في نا فذة .......define-modalcases.... ritzوابقي كل شيء كما هوdefult ومن خلال ملا حظتك السا بقة كتبت حضرتك scale factor= _I g / R_ حيث طبعا Iهنا هي عا مل اهمية المنشا ارجو من سيادتك ايضاح اين ادخل scale factorهل ادخلها من define load cases فقط وفي حال ّّذلك ما هي قيمةUZمع كل منUx,UYوكل ما سبق وفق الكود ASCE 7-10وطريقة التحليل الينا ميكي ritz....


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (27 يناير 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> الاستاذ د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير: نشكر سعت صدرك عودة على بدء لانسبة UZ=2/3UX or Uy2/3ها فيما يخص الكود UBC97 اما الكود ASCE 10(الطريقة المطورة) فان ذلك غيروارد بالكودASCE 10
> 
> ASCE 7-10لا اعد ل اي شيء في نا فذة .......define-modalcases.... ritzوابقي كل شيء كما هوdefult ومن خلال ملا حظتك السا بقة كتبت حضرتك scale factor= _I g / R_ حيث طبعا Iهنا هي عا مل اهمية المنشا ارجو من سيادتك ايضاح اين ادخل scale factorهل ادخلها من define load cases فقط وفي حال ّّذلك ما هي قيمةUZمع كل منUx,UYوكل ما سبق وفق الكود ASCE 7-10وطريقة التحليل الينا ميكي ritz....



- بعد اختيار الكود المطلوب والمنحني spec الديناميكي من لوحات البرنامج
اضغط على مربع تعريف الحمولات منload cases - define 
تظهر لك جميع الحمولات المعرفة
- اضغط على تعريف الحمولة الديناميكة والاسم المعطى لها من قبلك
تحصل على لوحة الادخالات الديناميكة ومنها تجد ما تسأل عليهu1- u2-uz
scale factor
- من اجل قيمة - uz =2/3ux 2/3uy ubc
يجب العودة الى كود ASCE 7-10 للتأكد يمكن = 1/3
اليك الكود
http://www.4shared.com/office/BaGIcQ3qba/asce72002.html … via @4shared
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> فى الجدول السابق والذى تفضلتم بشرحه تبقى لدينا مشكله ....بعد الحل واستعراض نتائج التحليل من الايتابس ندخل Display..Show table...Analysis...Results..Displacements....Question
> ​هل ندخل مباشره الى JOINT DISPLACEMENT او STORY DRIFT وذلك للمقدار dr ؟؟؟؟ وذلك لحساب حدود الحركه النسبيه للدور وذلك لكثره الاراء والشروحات والفيديوهات المختلفه . تحياتى


- الكود يتطلب حساب drift الأعظمي
لمقارنته مع المسموح
والذي تعريفة كما جاء في الكود
هو فرق الانتقال في الطابق مقسم
على ارتفاع الطابق
والطريقتان تعطي نفس النتيجة
لنفس حالة التحميل


----------



## eng-mahfouz (28 يناير 2015)

نشكر الا ستاذ د.م يوسف حميضة على اهتما مه واجا بته


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الكود يتطلب حساب drift الأعظمي
> لمقارنته مع المسموح
> والذي تعريفة كما جاء في الكود
> هو فرق الانتقال في الطابق مقسم
> ...


_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير _
_*الطريقتان لاتعطى نفس النتيجه ....هل من توضيح مع شكرى واحترامى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير _
> _*الطريقتان لاتعطى نفس النتيجه ....هل من توضيح مع شكرى واحترامى*_



- اذا امكن بمثال توضيحي 
ايجاد نتائج drift بين الطريقتن
في حال حمولة ديناميكة spec
_من اجل deformed shape
ثم من اجل story response plot
maximum drift من اجل load com- spec
وليس حالة modal
و لنرى الفرق هذا ما تقصده
ام تعني طريقة اخرى
__
وشكرا_​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - اذا امكن بمثال توضيحي
> ايجاد نتائج drift بين الطريقتن
> في حال حمولة ديناميكة spec
> _من اجل deformed shape
> ...



-تطبيق حالة shock waves على منشأ تحليل ديناميكي
Response Spectrum

- ما يشبه حالة الزلازل بتطبيق تحليل طيف الاستجابة
حيث نعمل اولا تحليل modal وعدد الأعظمي للمودات
اللازمة لتحقيق نسبة مشاركة كتلة اعظمية 90%

- ثم نطبق التحليل طيف الاستجابة Response Spectrum
وايجاد الانتقالات والجهود الأعظمية
فيدو

Response Spectrum: http://youtu.be/UYsisjqOaiI  via @YouTube


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الكود يتطلب حساب drift الأعظمي
> لمقارنته مع المسموح
> والذي تعريفة كما جاء في الكود
> هو فرق الانتقال في الطابق مقسم
> ...



_استاذى __المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
STORY drift : مقدار الزياده فى الازاحه الافقيه بين سقفين متتالين . 
__Story Drift: Incremental lateral displacementover two consecutive story level.
__Deflection AmplificationFactor : Cd
Importance factor : I
Modified drift = Story drift * Deflection ampliication factor / important factor
Story drift ratio = Modified drift / Story height .
dr : The difference of the average lateral displacement ds in C.M at the top and bottom of the story 
مع تحياتى_​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _ا__story drift: Incremental lateral displacementover two consecutive story level.
> __deflection amplificationfactor : Cd
> importance factor : I
> modified drift = story drift * deflection ampliication factor / important factor
> ...


 طبعا يمكن كذلك تعريف الدرفت على انه
الفرق في الانتقال بين مركزي الكتلة
اعلى واسفل السقف


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 يناير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
لقد اردت التاكيد على معلومه مهمه من النقاش مع حضرتك ان التاكد من 
الحركه النسبيه للدور Limitation of interstory drift يمكن حسابه من
عرض نتائج فى جدول وذلك ل Story Drift او Joint Drift واختيار قيمه الDrift من هذه الجداول والتعويض فى المعادلات:
__للدور
__

_
لتحديد كما تفضلتم سابقا :
- حالات تواجد ونوع الجدران المعمارية الغير انشائية
في المنشأ خلال تعرضه للزلزل و الدرفت

- الفقرة( أ)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية هي من الطوب والبلوك والحجر

- الفقرة (ب)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة
مثل الأممنيوم - البلاستيك 

- الفقرة (ج)
- عندما تكون هذه العناصر الغير انشائية مثل
 الجدران المعمارية من الطوب والحجر والواجهات
مربطة ومثبتة الى العناصر الانشائية الأسقف والفريمات
بواسطة مثبتات من عناصر معدنية من البروفيل
والبراغي وغيرها.
_*السؤال هنا هل يتم اخذ حالات التحميل التجميعيه عند اجراء هذه الحسابات ام نكتفى بحاله الزلزال فى اتجاه X او Y وبدون اخذ لامركزيه 0.05 %.
اطال الله فى عمركم وبارك فى صحتكم واهليكم وزادكم علما ورفع قدركم ومقامكم ...امين . ,
والى اسئله اخرى ان شاء اللع مع تحياتى .
*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يناير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> لقد اردت التاكيد على معلومه مهمه من النقاش مع حضرتك ان التاكد من
> الحركه النسبيه للدور Limitation of interstory drift يمكن حسابه من
> عرض نتائج فى جدول وذلك ل Story Drift او Joint Drift واختيار قيمه الDrift من هذه الجداول والتعويض فى المعادلات:
> ...



- حالة تحميل زلازل فقط لا يمكن ان تتواجد لوحدها على المنشأ
- يجب ادخال حالة تجميع الحمولات الشاقولية المتواجدة
بالاضافة الى تواجد عزم فتل ولامركزية 5% لأنها تزيد
قوى القص وتزداد الانتقالات حيث القوى الشاقولية لوحدها
تعطي انتقالات افقية في حال عدم تساوي الفتحات وقيمة مقدار القوى
وبعد ايجاد الانتقالات التجميعية الأعظمية ثم الدرفت الأعظمي
نقارنه مع الحالة المسموحة المرادفة لنوعية الجدران المعمارية
المتواجدة


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - حالة تحميل زلازل فقط لا يمكن ان تتواجد لوحدها على المنشأ
> - يجب ادخال حالة تجميع الحمولات الشاقولية المتواجدة
> بالاضافة الى تواجد عزم فتل ولامركزية 5% لأنها تزيد
> قوى القص وتزداد الانتقالات حيث القوى الشاقولية لوحدها
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل الشكر كل التقدير للاستاذ الدكتور يوسف على ما يقدمه لنا 
ولكن برجاء مراجعة ماسبق لان حساب الازاحات الافقيه وال drift يتم حسابه من حالة تحميل الزلازل فقط حتى لو المبنى غير متماثل وليس من حالات التراكيب Load combination لان ذلك هو مانص عليه الكود الامريكى ubc97 كما يلى 












أو الكود المصرى كما يلى 



أو الكود السورى 








,والحاله الوحيده التى يدخل تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه فى حساب الازاحه الافقيه هى حالة تأثير ال P Delta 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يناير 2015)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كل الشكر كل التقدير للاستاذ الدكتور يوسف على ما يقدمه لنا
> ولكن برجاء مراجعة ماسبق لان حساب الازاحات الافقيه وال drift يتم حسابه من حالة تحميل الزلازل فقط حتى لو المبنى غير متماثل وليس من حالات التراكيب Load combination لان ذلك هو مانص عليه الكود الامريكى ubc97 كما يلى
> 
> ...



اذا نظرنا الى دستور حساب الانتقال الأفقي الأعظمي وعرض الفاصل الزلزالي
نجد العامل 0.7 الذي يساوي 1/1.6 وهو وسطي عامل تصعيد الحمولات الشاقولية
حيث ارجعنا الانتقال الى الوضع الاستثماري للحمولات الشاقوليةDL+LL
لو كان فقط حالة زلازل لوحدها لما ادخلنا عامل تصعيد الحمولات الشاقولية
مع الزلازل (u2)
​- وتعطى بالعلاقة : M∆=∆S *0.7 **R*​​حيث تكون قوة القص
اعظمية غير مخفضة في المجال اللدن​
s∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي اعلى البناء الناتج من تركيب ( U2) 
زلازل+حمولات شاقولية​- ( 0.7) : عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالة الاستثمار الغير مصعدة​
** يعني الرجوع لحساب الانتقال في حالة حمولات( زلازل+ شاقولية) غير مصعدة
بالعامل (0.7) هذا وفق الكود يعني ادخال الحمولات الشاقولية
- طبعا يحسب الانتقال s∆ باستعمال دستور القص القاعدي التصميمي
v=Cv W I/RT
-لكن يجب حساب الانتقال الأعظمي لكل السهوم بما فيها الفتل وغيره
- في تحليل حالة تأثير ال P - Delta
الانتقال الأعظمي ثابت ولا نغير التراكيب بل نحسب
الجهود الاضافية الناتجة عن هذا الانتقال الأفقي وهو نفس
انتقال الدرفت
تحياتي​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> اذا نظرنا الى دستور حساب الانتقال الأفقي الأعظمي وعرض الفاصل الزلزالي
> نجد العامل 0.7 الذي يساوي 1/1.6 وهو وسطي عامل تصعيد الحمولات الشاقولية
> حيث ارجعنا الانتقال الى الوضع الاستثماري للحمولات الشاقوليةDL+LL
> لو كان فقط حالة زلازل لوحدها لما ادخلنا عامل تصعيد الحمولات الشاقولية
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اولا s∆ تم حسابها والحصول عليها من تأثير قوة القص القاعدى​v=Cv W I/RT​اى من تأثير الزلازل فقط منفرده كما نص على ذلك الاكواد الثلاثه كما وضحنا سابقا وبرغم أن ذلك يخالف المنطق لانه فى الابنيه الغير منتظمه تسبب الاحمال الرأسيه ​s∆ ناتجه عن الاحمال الرأسيه فقط نتيجة عدم انطباق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجساءه وبرغم ذلك لم ينص الكود على أخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار 
ثانيا ان حدوث أقصى 
s∆ 
للمنشأ لن يحدث فى الدور الاخير كما ذكر وانما يجب البحث عنه فى الادوار المختلفه كما يلى وكما أننا سوف نجد برنامج الايتابس لن يعطينا أقصى قيمة لل s∆ الا لحالات تحميل الزلازل فقط وليس لحالات تراكيب احمال الزلازل والتى تحتوى على الاحمال الرأسيه ​




والصوره التاليه من كتاب المهندس عماد درويش عن كيفية ايجاد وتحديد الانتقالات 




​تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 فبراير 2015)

*كل الشكر والاحترام للاساتذه الكبار ا. د .م يوسف حميضه والمهندس المحترم اسامه نواره ..بارك الله فيكم جميعا على المشاركات القيمه .*
_*فى الزلازل يصعب تحديد الحاله الحرجه لاتجاه الزلزال لان الزلزال لن ياتى فى اتجاه واحد . بمعنى ان اتجاه الزلزال لن يكون فى اتجاه x فقط او فى اتجاه y . لذلك ارى ان الحالات التجميعيه للتصميم لطيف الاستجابه ينبغى استخدامها للتاكد من حركه الدور النسبيه او على الاقل لكى نمثل اتجاه الهزه الارضيه لابد ان يكون لدينا اتجاه رئيسى وليكن x مثلا ومعه فى نفس الوقت 0.30 من الاتجاه العمودى عليه وهو الاتجاه y . ونكرر حاله اخرى فى الاتجاه y . وبذلك نضمن تمثيل تقريبى لاتجاه الزلزال . لان ذلك سياتى تباعا مع دراسه نتائج التحليل 
للمنشا والاجراءات check الضروريه الطلوبه قبل البدء فى التصميم . تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 فبراير 2015)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا s∆ تم حسابها والحصول عليها من تأثير قوة القص القاعدى​v=Cv W I/RT​اى من تأثير الزلازل فقط منفرده كما نص على ذلك الاكواد الثلاثه كما وضحنا سابقا وبرغم أن ذلك يخالف المنطق لانه فى الابنيه الغير منتظمه تسبب الاحمال الرأسيه ​s∆ ناتجه عن الاحمال الرأسيه فقط نتيجة عدم انطباق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجساءه وبرغم ذلك لم ينص الكود على أخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار
> ثانيا ان حدوث أقصى
> s∆
> ...



- طبعا يمكن ان نأخذ الحالة الأعظمية رغم عدم تواجد حالة زلزالية لوحدها
- نحن نأخذ حالة الزلازل لوحدها فقط عندما نحسب الدور الديناميكي من معادلة
رايلي مثلث الانتقالات المقابل لمثلث قوى القص القاعدي 
وكذلك عند حساب الصلابات للجدران والاطارات حيث
الصلابة= مقلوب الانتقال _∆/_k= 1
لكن عند حساب الدرفت والانتقال الأعظمي يختلف الوضع
لكن يمكن اخذ الحالة الأعظمية
- ما اشرت اليه في الصورة هو مقدار الدرفت الأعظمي
وليس الانتقال الكلي الأعظمي _S ∆ في اعلى البناء والذي من اجله نحسب عرض الفاصل الزلزالي
_وليس الدرفت الأعظمي
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *كل الشكر والاحترام للاساتذه الكبار ا. د .م يوسف حميضه والمهندس المحترم اسامه نواره ..بارك الله فيكم جميعا على المشاركات القيمه .*
> _*فى الزلازل يصعب تحديد الحاله الحرجه لاتجاه الزلزال لان الزلزال لن ياتى فى اتجاه واحد . بمعنى ان اتجاه الزلزال لن يكون فى اتجاه x فقط او فى اتجاه y . لذلك ارى ان الحالات التجميعيه للتصميم لطيف الاستجابه ينبغى استخدامها للتاكد من حركه الدور النسبيه او على الاقل لكى نمثل اتجاه الهزه الارضيه لابد ان يكون لدينا اتجاه رئيسى وليكن x مثلا ومعه فى نفس الوقت 0.30 من الاتجاه العمودى عليه وهو الاتجاه y . ونكرر حاله اخرى فى الاتجاه y . وبذلك نضمن تمثيل تقريبى لاتجاه الزلزال . لان ذلك سياتى تباعا مع دراسه نتائج التحليل
> للمنشا والاجراءات check الضروريه الطلوبه قبل البدء فى التصميم . تحياتى*_



- بعض الكودات لا تتطلب ذلك الا في حال وجود
عناصر مائلة من الأعمدة والجدران محورها الأساسي مائل
لاينطبق على احد المحاور اتجاه الزلزال x- y
مبررين ذلك قد يأتي الزلازال باتجاه مائل
لكن المبنى مصمم على مركبة افقية وشاقولية
تساوي القص القاعدي الأعظمي في كل اتجاه
يعني اذاكانت المركبة المائلة للزلزال تساوي
القص القاعدي فحتما شدة مركبات المساقط ستكون
اصغر من قيمة القص القاعدي الذي صممنا عليه المبنى
مرة في اتجاه X واخرى Y
تحياتي


----------



## Hazim Gad (1 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى من الاخوة الاساتذة توضيح تعريف response spectrum on etabs 2013 او ارفاق اى شرح على موقع يوتيوب 
الاخ المهندس @*usama_usama2003* بعدما انتهيت من توصيف response spectrum function اريد توصيف Modal case فى Modal case type >>ritz
فى Target Dyn سوف اتركها 99 كما قال الدكتور
وكذالك Max sycles= 0
فى Load neam =Ux,Uy,Uz,Rx,Ry,Rz
ويقابلهم فى Load type=Acceleration

بالنسبة لل no of mode فهو متعلق بنيجة مشاركة الكتلة وسوف اقوم بادخاله مساوى لعدد الادوار
هل هذا صحيح 
مع العلم ان المبنى غير متماثل فى المحور الافقى


----------



## eng-mahfouz (2 فبراير 2015)

نشكر كل من ساهم بالمد اخلات السا بقة ولكن حاولت اكثر من مرة معرفة الحصول على خطوات الحل الديناميكي لمنشاوفق ما يلي حصرا: 
ا1- response spectrum function وطريقة ritz
ETABS 2013-2
3-وفق الكود ASCE7-10
الا انه لم نستطع الحصول على معلو مات ذات مرجعية محددة الا الان وفق ما سبق نرجوان يتم ذلك.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (3 فبراير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 

اخذ تاثير  ∆- P فى التحليل الديناميكى او الاستاتيكى للمبانى Second-order effect اذا كان معامل الحساسيه لاى دور θ 
Interstory drift sensitivity coefficient > 0.10
والكود المصرى طبقا للكود الاوربى حدد ثلات احتمالات كالتالى : 

_



_ السؤال الاول _: هل يتم استخدام حالات الحمل التجميعيه التصميميه لاستنتاج القيم V وذلك لاخذ اكبر قيمه لقوى القص عند كل دور .
_ السؤال الثانى _: كيف يتم استخدام الفقره 3 فى برنامج الايتابس وادخال المقدار _1_/ 1-_θ_. 
_ السؤال الثالث _: حساب قيمه Px وفى الكود المصرى Pt لان طريقه الحساب فى الفيديوهات تختلف عن التعريف لها وتحتاج الى دراسه لان _θ تكون صغيره جدا نظرا لصغر قيمه P المحسوبه. _
مع تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> 
> اخذ تاثير  ∆- P فى التحليل الديناميكى او الاستاتيكى للمبانى Second-order effect اذا كان معامل الحساسيه لاى دور θ
> Interstory drift sensitivity coefficient > 0.10
> ...



1- طبعا يجب تطبيق حالات التراكيب التجمعية وأخذ الأعظمية
وخاصة التراكيب التي تحوي قوى افقية زلازل او رياح
في حسابات _∆- P من القص والانتقال_
2- من لوحة موديفاير بسهولة يمكن تصعيد قوى القص في عقد الأعمدة
بالمقدار المطلوب( _1_/ 1-_θ) فيزيد القص والانتقال وعزوم الانحناء
3 - _Px هي قيمة القوة المحورية الرأسية الكلية(D+L)
في الطابق المدروس
4- في جميع الأحوال يفضل اجراء تحليل _∆- P ان كان مطلوب او لا
فهويغني عن الحسابات الطويلةو الغير مطلوبة 
_


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
الاساتذة الافاضل بارك الله لكم فى هذا العمل الطيب اتمنى من لديه القدرة على مساعدتى وهى الاجابة على المشاركة 79
او من خلال الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t461993.html 
لكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمنى من الاخوة الاساتذة توضيح تعريف response spectrum on etabs 2013 او ارفاق اى شرح على موقع يوتيوب
> الاخ المهندس @*usama_usama2003* بعدما انتهيت من توصيف response spectrum function اريد توصيف Modal case فى Modal case type >>ritz
> فى Target Dyn سوف اتركها 99 كما قال الدكتور
> ...



- طبعا هذا صحيح ويفضل عمل : maximum=minimum mode= 10
والعودة الى صفحة النتائج report والتأكد من نسبة مساهمة ومشاركة
اللكتلة Mass sources
لا تقل عن 90% والا يجب زيادة عدد المودات حتى الحصول 
على تلك النسبة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 فبراير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير 
_Px هي قيمة القوة المحورية الرأسية الكلية(D+L)
في الطابق المدروس.... انا اتفق معكم استاذى 
_لكن الفيديو التالى للدكتور ثروت صقر ياخذ __قيمه Px فقط لكل دور على حده. بمعنى يقوم بتجميع القوى الراسيه D+L لكل دور على حده . بينما تعريف Px كالتالى :
The total gravity load at and above storey considered in seismic design situation
مثلا الدور الاخير يكون مجموع الاحمال الراسيه لهذا الدورفقط D+L . 
اما الدور قبل الاخير (الدور اسفله ) يكون عباره عن مجموع الاحمال الراسيه لهذا الدور بالاضافه __الى الدور الذى يعلوه وهكذا مع جميع الادوار . ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه استاذنا المحترم _

_[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ2_kdNeFYE_[/URL]


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 فبراير 2015)

Px = D+f*L
f = 0.25 , 0.5 , 1 as per code
Px : accumulative force
also , Vx = Accumulative shear force


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> _Px هي قيمة القوة المحورية الرأسية الكلية(D+L)
> في الطابق المدروس.... انا اتفق معكم استاذى
> _لكن الفيديو التالى للدكتور ثروت صقر ياخذ __قيمه Px فقط لكل دور على حده. بمعنى يقوم بتجميع القوى الراسيه D+L لكل دور على حده . بينما تعريف Px كالتالى :
> ...



- البرنامج وخطوات العمل صحيحة ومطابقة لدستور الكود
وتم اعتبار px للطابق = مجموع الحمولات الرأسية للدور العليا فوقه
- اذا عدت الى لوحة اكسل
تجد انه نقل النتائج من صفحة ايتاب الى صفحة اكسل
وفي كل سطر ولكل طابق تجد رقم story- القص drift -v- 
القوة الكلية p شاملة الطوابق فوقه
- ثم حسب _θ لكل story واوجد الأعظمية
وبيان الحاجة الى تحليل p-دلتا ام لا
اعد مشاهدة وتدقيق الفيدو من اكسل
تجد px شاملة الطوابق العليا وتنقص من الأسفل الى الأعلى
ما يعادل حمولة الطابق
تحياتي_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 فبراير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير*_
لادخال معاملات P-_∆-_parameters لابد من اعطاء قيمه اساسيه لحاله تحميل تجميعيه للبرنامج والتى يبدا من عندها محاولات الحل .السؤال In P-_∆-_parameters what is the use of maximum iterations? 
and what are the combination and their scale factors we should put there
​_*مع شكرى واحترامى لكم وادعو الله ان يزيدكم علما .واشكركم على عطاؤكم المستمر جعله الله لكم نورا وبركه ورفع مقامكم وبارك فى اهليكم وصحتكم ورزقكم كل الخير .*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير*_
> لادخال معاملات P-_∆-_parameters لابد من اعطاء قيمه اساسيه لحاله تحميل تجميعيه للبرنامج والتى يبدا من عندها محاولات الحل .السؤال In P-_∆-_parameters what is the use of maximum iterations?
> and what are the combination and their scale factors we should put there
> ​_*مع شكرى واحترامى لكم وادعو الله ان يزيدكم علما .واشكركم على عطاؤكم المستمر جعله الله لكم نورا وبركه ورفع مقامكم وبارك فى اهليكم وصحتكم ورزقكم كل الخير .*_



- the use of maximum iterations
نفس ثوابت البرنامج = - 1 - default 

-the combination
هي تراكيب معادلات الكود وخاصة تراكيب الزلازل
او الرياح مع الحمولات الشاقولية

-  scale factors
تراكيب الحمولات comp لا تحتاج scale
فقط من اجل تصعيد الحمولات المحورية الشاقولية
DL +LL وفق الكود المعادلة U1


----------



## Hazim Gad (5 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا هذا صحيح ويفضل عمل : maximum=minimum mode= 10
> والعودة الى صفحة النتائج report والتأكد من نسبة مساهمة ومشاركة
> اللكتلة Mass sources
> لا تقل عن 90% والا يجب زيادة عدد المودات حتى الحصول
> على تلك النسبة



جزاك الله خيرا 
استاذى د.م يوسف حميضة 
بعد عمل التحيل الاستاتيكى وجدة نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة 43% من قيمة قوى القص 







فما هى الحلول المقترحة ام اعتمد هذا الحل؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> استاذى د.م يوسف حميضة
> بعد عمل التحيل الاستاتيكى وجدة نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة 43% من قيمة قوى القص
> 
> ...


قبل اعتماد الحل:
- اعد النظر على ادخالات مقاطع الأعمدة والأبعاد
ومواصفاتها
تأكد من عمل ديافرام صلب ولكل الطوابق
- assine rigid diaphragm D1
تحياتي


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم بعد البحث فى الموديل وجدت ان السبب فى ذالك هى ذالك القيم التالية 



فما رايكم فى هذه المعاملات.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد البحث فى الموديل وجدت ان السبب فى ذالك هى ذالك القيم التالية
> 
> 
> 
> فما رايكم فى هذه المعاملات.



- اذا كنت تقصد عوامل تخفيض العطالات للمقطع المتشقق
في حال تشكل المفصل اللدن
وفي حال اختيار جملة الاطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم
يجب العمل بها
ويمكن الرجوع الى مداخلات وايضاحات كثيرة في
هذا الموقع حولها
لكن عندك يفضل الغاء هذه التخفيضات 
والتي لا داعي ولا لزوم لها
تحياتي



*{مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t454326.html


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير*_
> لادخال معاملات P-_∆-_parameters لابد من اعطاء قيمه اساسيه لحاله تحميل تجميعيه للبرنامج والتى يبدا من عندها محاولات الحل .السؤال In P-_∆-_parameters what is the use of maximum iterations?
> and what are the combination and their scale factors we should put there
> ​_*مع شكرى واحترامى لكم وادعو الله ان يزيدكم علما .واشكركم على عطاؤكم المستمر جعله الله لكم نورا وبركه ورفع مقامكم وبارك فى اهليكم وصحتكم ورزقكم كل الخير .*_



بخصوص موضوع P-Delta
عدد ال Iterations : لكي يجب علينا تحديد عدد معين يجب ان نوضح الاتي:
لديك دائرتان متقاطعتان ونقطة التقاطع بينهما هي الحل الذي تريد ان تصل اليه وليكن انك ستبدأ من أقصي نقطة على الدائرة السفلي





فلكي تصل عليك ان تسير بخطوط مستقيمة الي ان تصل .. كل خط يمثل Iteration وطول الخط يمثل قيمة العزم المضاف نتيجة هذه الـIteration
فلكي تصل الي عدد معين .. هذا غير ممكن لان كل منشأ له الخصائص الخاصه به لانها بكل تأكيد تعمد علي Lateral Stiffness للمنشأ

وارفق اليك بعض المراجع









كما يجب التنوية علي ان العدد (3) الوارد هنا ليس بثابت .. انما هو متغير كما ذكر مسبقا
لكن الفيصل في ذلك هو الاتي (الصورة من Analysis Log في الايتابس)
لاحظ قيام البرنامج ب Iteration ووجد انها غير كافيه فقام بكتابه Iteration did not converge
ثم قام بعمل Iteration ثانية ووجد انها كافية فقام بكتابه Iteration Converged ومعناها انه وجد ان الفرق الناتج اقل من relative tolerance اقل من القيمة المحدده 0.001
ثم قام بانهاء تحليل P-Delta







في الواقع العملي عندما يكون لديك منشأ كبير يكون من الصعوبة الحصول علي Iteration Converged لانها تحتاج الي وقت كبير .. لذلك يتم تحديد العدد 3 او 5 بناء علي حكمك الشخصي علي المنشأ لديك وهو تقريب مقبول كما وضح بالصورة الاولي (الدائرتان) حيث انه كل خط يمثل Iteration وانت تقترب شيئا فشيئا من الحل الصحيح.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد البحث فى الموديل وجدت ان السبب فى ذالك هى ذالك القيم التالية
> 
> 
> 
> فما رايكم فى هذه المعاملات.



اعتقد تكلم في الموضوع اكثر من مره استاذنا م اسامه نوراه
راجع مقالاته


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 فبراير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير

_1_.فى الكود المصرى حدد شروط الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى ... هل فى عدم تحقيق شروط الانتظام نلجا الى التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام طيف الاستجابه ؟
_



 

2. فى الكود الاوربى حدد قيم عدم الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى بالقيم المحدده فى الجدول ...كيف يتم تحديد هذه القيم من برنامج الايتابس ؟ 



http://www.gulfup.com/?JUkaIY

نشكر المهندس اسامه نواره والمهندس اسامه على المشاركه ...جزاهم الله كل الخير


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على دعمكم اسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناتكم 
بعد عمل المعايرة بين قيمة قوى القص الاستاتيكى اسفل المبنى بالديناميكى 



ونسبة مشاركة الكتلة 



والتحقق من قيم الازاحة النسبية 



والتحقق من الازاحة الافقية <h/500



هل اقوم بالتصميم ام هناك شروط اخرى اجهلها عليا القيام بها 
لكم منى جزيل الشكر.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 فبراير 2015)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بخصوص موضوع P-Delta
> عدد ال Iterations : لكي يجب علينا تحديد عدد معين يجب ان نوضح الاتي:
> لديك دائرتان متقاطعتان ونقطة التقاطع بينهما هي الحل الذي تريد ان تصل اليه وليكن انك ستبدأ من أقصي نقطة على الدائرة السفلي
> 
> ...



- المعروف دائما ان التحليل الأولي للنموذج او الطور الأول
او Iteration رقم( 1) تعطي اكبر التجمعات من الانتقال
الى القص الى العزوم
- ان عملية تحليل( p- دلتا) ليست تحليل جديد منفصل عن تحليل المنشأ
بل هو مكمل له ويعتمد على نتائجه وتجمعاته واطواره العظمى
من الانتقالات والدرفت ولا يعطي او يزيد الانتقال بل يحسب العزوم
الثناوية الناتجة من الانتقالات قبل اجراء تحليل p- دلتا
- تكرار عمليات Iteration - دلتا لا مانع من اجراءه
لكن لن نتوقع منه المزيد حيث البنرنامج سلفا سيقوم باجراء تحليل p- دلتا
لجميع تراكيب ومعادلات الكود المطلوبة loads combination
والتي تم مسبقا حساب التجمعات الأعظمية للأفعال والتشوهات
-وكما اشرت ان البرنامج سيرسل ملاحظة تحذير ان الرقم 1 غير كافي
فلا ماتع ان نبدأ برقم 1 ثم نزيد
تحياتي


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -
> 
> 
> *{مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك*
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t454326.html



دكتور يوسف حميضة هذا الموضوع يحتوى على الكثير من المعلومات الدسمة وجارى الاطلاع جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاعمال الطيبة.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد البحث فى الموديل وجدت ان السبب فى ذالك هى ذالك القيم التالية
> 
> 
> 
> فما رايكم فى هذه المعاملات.


من موضوع مناقشة حول قيم عوامل التخفيض set modifiers


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> CSI : Modeling cracked section properties for shear wall and slab


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 فبراير 2015)

[MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
جزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما قدمت في هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على دعمكم اسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناتكم
> بعد عمل المعايرة بين قيمة قوى القص الاستاتيكى اسفل المبنى بالديناميكى
> 
> 
> ...



اذا كان المطلوب منك تصميم ديناميكي
فيجب استعمال الحالة الديناميكية specy- spex
عوضا عن Qx- Qy حتى مع تجميع وتراكيب الحمولات
استعمل الحالة الديناميكية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @د.م يوسف حميضة
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما قدمت في هذا الموضوع


السلام عليكم
لا شكر على واجب
اطيب التحيات


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> 
> _1_.فى الكود المصرى حدد شروط الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى ... هل فى عدم تحقيق شروط الانتظام نلجا الى التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام طيف الاستجابه ؟
> _
> ...



- طبعا في حال تواجد حالات عدم الانتظام
يجب اللجوء الى الحل الديناميكي طيف الاستجابة
- في معظم الكودات جميع حالات عدم الانتظام متشابة
- في الكود الأوربي:
1- طول البناء/عرضه<4
2- تراجعات في البناء لاتزيد عن 5%من المساحة
3- بلاطات الأسقف يجب ان تكون صلبة وتنقل الحمولة الأفقية الى العناصر
4- يخص المركزية الأعظمية والفتل يجب الرجوع الى الكود لمعرفة التعاريف
يجب التقيد بهذه الشروط وفي تجاوزها يجب تقديم دراسة عن تأثيرها
- استعمال برنامج ايتاب في حالات عدم الانتظام
يمكن ذلك ويعود وفق الحالة والكود المستعمل

تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 فبراير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
انا اسالكم عن كيفيه استخراج rx & ry وكذلك Is من برنامج الايتابس كما هى موجوده بالجدول .

تحياتى




*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> انا اسالكم عن كيفيه استخراج rx & ry وكذلك Is من برنامج الايتابس كما هى موجوده بالجدول .
> 
> تحياتى
> ...



في حال وجود عدم انتظام في الفتل
يجب حساب اللامركزية الطارئة وتصعيد اللامركزية e0
بمقدار العامل rx المعطى بدستور الكود 
وتصبح الامركزية الكلية: e1=ex0+5%*Lx*rx
- في برنامج ايتاب من صفحة ادخالات العوامل والخواص الزلزالية
يمكن تصعيد حقل اللامركزية عوضا عن 5%
نضع (5% * rx) عندما rx>1
-من الكود السوري يمكن الاطلاع على نفس الموضوع
لعدم توفر الأوربي
تحياتي
حيث rx=Ax


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> اذا كان المطلوب منك تصميم ديناميكي
> فيجب استعمال الحالة الديناميكية specy- spex
> عوضا عن Qx- Qy حتى مع تجميع وتراكيب الحمولات
> استعمل الحالة الديناميكية


_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
فى الجدول لحساب الحركه النسبيه للدور ... قيمه drift وكذلك المقدار
dr كيف تم حسابها ...نرجو من المهندس حازم التوضيح ..تحياتى*_


----------



## Hazim Gad (8 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> اذا كان المطلوب منك تصميم ديناميكي
> فيجب استعمال الحالة الديناميكية specy- spex
> عوضا عن Qx- Qy حتى مع تجميع وتراكيب الحمولات
> استعمل الحالة الديناميكية


جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل سوف يتم المقارنة بالحالات الديناميكية.


----------



## Hazim Gad (8 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _* نرجو من المهندس حازم التوضيح ..تحياتى*_



اخى الفاضل م/ محمد السعيد جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المناقشة الرائعة مع الاساتذة الافاضل حيث استفدنا منها الكثير
قيمة dr وضحها المهندس اسامة جزاه الله خيرا فى مشاركة رقم 367 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-37.html
وكذلك فعل الزميل  alselk2010 فى مشاركة رقم 10
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t454326.html
وايضا الدكتور/ ثروت صقر فى زمن 01:09:30 من الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4kptnU_Cts&list=PLA6O3UnM1-iYhw7x2jqzOoXKRFvAzjvIx&index=3 
واذا رجعنا للكود 










اتضامن معك م/ محمد السعيد فى معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة واطلب من استاذنا الفاضل د.م يوسف حميضة ومن يستطيع مساعدتنا من الاخوة الاستاذة.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> اخى الفاضل م/ محمد السعيد جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المناقشة الرائعة مع الاساتذة الافاضل حيث استفدنا منها الكثير
> قيمة dr وضحها المهندس اسامة جزاه الله خيرا فى مشاركة رقم 367
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-37.html
> وكذلك فعل الزميل  alselk2010 فى مشاركة رقم 10
> ...


- القوانين والمعادلات كلها صحيحة وتم مناقشتها نفسها وتحليلها 
وفق مداخلات سابقة من الزملاء مشكورين
ولا تختلف الا بشكل بسيط وفق المسموح
واشتراطات الكود المطبق
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 فبراير 2015)

_*نشكر استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه وجزاه الله كل الخير
اريد ان اشكر المهندس حازم على المناقشه ولكن اذا استخدمت story drift فى المعادله فلاتستخدم مره ثانيه الارتفاع h فى الحسابات ولاحظ ان الوحده لها
unitless والمقارنه ستكون للقيم 0.005 و 0.0075 و 0.01 فقط اى ارقام مع ارقام بدون وحدات . اتمنى تكون فهمت ماذا اقصد وتحياتى لك ولاستاذنا المحترم الذى لايتوقف عن العطاء بلا حدود للمنتدى *_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*نشكر استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه وجزاه الله كل الخير
> اريد ان اشكر المهندس حازم على المناقشه ولكن اذا استخدمت story drift فى المعادله فلاتستخدم مره ثانيه الارتفاع h فى الحسابات ولاحظ ان الوحده لها
> unitless والمقارنه ستكون للقيم 0.005 و 0.0075 و 0.01 فقط اى ارقام مع ارقام بدون وحدات . اتمنى تكون فهمت ماذا اقصد وتحياتى لك ولاستاذنا المحترم الذى لايتوقف عن العطاء بلا حدود للمنتدى *_


- اذا المقصود dr الحركة النسبية للإزاحة بالسم
اي فرق الازاحة بين اعلى واسفل الدور
فالعلاقة صحيحة
- الكود السوري الجديد يشترط فقط
الإزاحة الطابقية الأعظمية <= 0.020h


----------



## Fady.Joseph (8 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - هو كما اشار الزملاء
> لكن يجب اجراء المعايرة مع القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
> والرجوع مرةثانية الى scale factor وتعديل القص الديناميكي
> ليتساوى مع الستاتيكي
> ...


شكرا جزيلا د.يوسف حميضة لما تقدمه لنا دائما .... سؤالي عند " 2- حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي التصميمي" هل يحسب الدور في علاقة القص من العلاقة T=Ct.h^(3/4 ام يستخرج الدور الديناميكي من البرنامج أم من علاقة رالي ... ومن ثم يعوض في علاقة القص القاعدي الستاتيكي ثم بعد ذلك يحسب العامل "عامل = الستاتيكي / ديناميكي"


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 فبراير 2015)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> شكرا جزيلا د.يوسف حميضة لما تقدمه لنا دائما .... سؤالي عند " 2- حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي التصميمي" هل يحسب الدور في علاقة القص من العلاقة T=Ct.h^(3/4 ام يستخرج الدور الديناميكي من البرنامج أم من علاقة رالي ... ومن ثم يعوض في علاقة القص القاعدي الستاتيكي ثم بعد ذلك يحسب العامل "عامل = الستاتيكي / ديناميكي"



- كما ذكرنا سابقا يفضل حساب الدور الديناميكي في الحالة الستاتيكية
لتقليل القص القاعدي
ويعود للزميل ذلك يمكن ان تحسب الدور الستاتيكي فقط اذا اردت
- لكن الكود سمح بأخذ نسبة من قيمة الدور الديناميكي لاتتجاوز 1.4الستاتيكي
-لذلك يجب حساب الدور الستاتيكي والديناميكي من علاقة رايلي او غيرها
في حال تصميم وادخالات يدوية
واختيارقيمة دور تصميمي لا تتجاوز قيمته 1.4االدور الستاتيكي
وتحسب القص القاعدي
-قد يكون بعض الأحيان الدور الستاتيكي أكبر من الديناميكي
فتأخذ الستاتيكي
-بعد معرفة القص القاعدي الستاتيكي
يجب معرفة القص القاعدي الديناميكي ونجري المعايرة
بحيث يكون الديناميكي اكبراو يساوي الستاتيكي
- اذا انت تعمل على البرنامج وفق احد الأكواد وليس ادخال يدوي
يقوم البرنامج بشكل اوتوماتيكي بحساب القص القاعدي 
والدورالتصميمي من الستاتيكي والديناميكي
- من اجل القص الديناميكي
صعد الثوابت حتى تحصل في النتائج على قص ستاتيكي= ديناميكي تقريبا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*نشكر استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه وجزاه الله كل الخير
> اريد ان اشكر المهندس حازم على المناقشه ولكن اذا استخدمت story drift فى المعادله فلاتستخدم مره ثانيه الارتفاع h فى الحسابات ولاحظ ان الوحده لها
> unitless والمقارنه ستكون للقيم 0.005 و 0.0075 و 0.01 فقط اى ارقام مع ارقام بدون وحدات . اتمنى تكون فهمت ماذا اقصد وتحياتى لك ولاستاذنا المحترم الذى لايتوقف عن العطاء بلا حدود للمنتدى *_


طبعا الآن فهمنا قصدك
انا ظننت كلامك عن معادلات الكود يوجد خطأ في عدم
تجانس في الوحدات ويجب حذف الارتفاع h
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> في حال وجود عدم انتظام في الفتل
> يجب حساب اللامركزية الطارئة وتصعيد اللامركزية e0
> بمقدار العامل rx المعطى بدستور الكود
> وتصبح الامركزية الكلية: e1=ex0+5%*Lx*rx
> ...


_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
هل من توضيح لطريقه حساب Torsional radius rx وكذلك 
Radius of gyrationof the floor Is لان هذه العوامل تساعد فى توضيح عدم الانتظام للمبنى فى المسقط الافقى والذى يوضح وجود دوران 
للمبنى وكذلك عزوم لى حول المحور الراسى والتى لها تاثير مباشر على 
Accidental torsional effect Ax للمبنى . تحياتى_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _
> هل من توضيح لطريقه حساب __Radius of gyrationof__ وكذلك
> Radius of gyrationof the floor Is لان هذه العوامل تساعد فى توضيح عدم الانتظام للمبنى فى المسقط الافقى والذى يوضح وجود دوران
> للمبنى وكذلك عزوم لى حول المحور الراسى والتى لها تاثير مباشر على
> ...


----------



## Hazim Gad (10 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> من موضوع مناقشة حول قيم عوامل التخفيض set modifiers


جزاك الله خيرا د/محمد ابو مريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Hazim Gad (10 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - القوانين والمعادلات كلها صحيحة وتم مناقشتها نفسها وتحليلها
> وفق مداخلات سابقة من الزملاء مشكورين
> ولا تختلف الا بشكل بسيط وفق المسموح
> واشتراطات الكود المطبق
> تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل


----------



## Hazim Gad (10 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _* اذا استخدمت story drift فى المعادله فلاتستخدم مره ثانيه الارتفاع h فى الحسابات ولاحظ ان الوحده لها
> unitless والمقارنه ستكون للقيم 0.005 و 0.0075 و 0.01 فقط اى ارقام مع ارقام بدون وحدات . *_



بوركت مهندس محمد السعيد 
سؤالى كيف اقوم بالمقارنة بهذه الارقام وفى الكود (الارقام *h)
اذا كان هناك طريقة اخرى معروفة او يمكن الحساب بها ارجوا توضيحها حيث انى قمت بمقارنة بين (ازاحة الدور-الدور لاسفل له)/ارتفاع الدور وكانت النتائج غير مطابقة لل _*story drift*_ اذا امكن ملف اكسل قمت بهذه الحسابات به حت يصبح الامر اكثر وضوحا كما اود الاستفسار عن شرح هذه المعادلة متى يتم استخدامها حيث انى اقصى ازاحة ب (h/500)





وسامحنى حضرتك و _*د. م يوسف حميضه*_ لجهلى بهذه المعادلات لكم منى جزيل الشكر.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> بوركت مهندس محمد السعيد
> سؤالى كيف اقوم بالمقارنة بهذه الارقام وفى الكود (الارقام *h)
> اذا كان هناك طريقة اخرى معروفة او يمكن الحساب بها ارجوا توضيحها حيث انى قمت بمقارنة بين (ازاحة الدور-الدور لاسفل له)/ارتفاع الدور وكانت النتائج غير مطابقة لل _*story drift*_ اذا امكن ملف اكسل قمت بهذه الحسابات به حت يصبح الامر اكثر وضوحا كما اود الاستفسار عن شرح هذه المعادلة متى يتم استخدامها حيث انى اقصى ازاحة ب (h/500)
> 
> ...



اليك برنامج صفحة اكسل
وفق الكود الأوربي
- مسائل محلولة من قبل لجنة الكود
حول حساب القص القاعدي
والدرفت الزلزالي الأعظمي والمسموح.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (10 فبراير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
م حازم السلام عليكم 
اسمح لى ان استعين بجدول اكسل الذى قمت باعداده للشرح عليه . __اولا : اذا استخدمت فى الجدول Story drift_
فانت بذلك حصلت على المقدار dr/h وهو الان بدون وحدات .
ثانيا : قيمه المقدار v = 0.50 ويتم وضعها اسفل هذه الخانه 
ثالثا : اذا قمت بضرب الخانه الموجود فيها الدرفت * المقدار v فتحصل بذلك على المقدارv*dr/h وهذا الناتج الان اصبح قيمه عدديه بدون اى وحدات .
رابعا : قارن هذا الناتج بالقيم الثلاثه وهى 0.005 &0.0075 &0.01 وحدد
 الفقرة( أ)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية هي من الطوب والبلوك والحجر

- الفقرة (ب)
حالة العناصر الغير انشائية ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة
مثل الأممنيوم - البلاستيك 

- الفقرة (ج)
- عندما تكون هذه العناصر الغير انشائية مثل
 الجدران المعمارية من الطوب والحجر والواجهات
مربطة ومثبتة الى العناصر الانشائية الأسقف والفريمات
بواسطة مثبتات من عناصر معدنية من البروفيل
والبراغي وغيرها
اما الطريقه الثانيه والتى تختلف عن الحسابات السابقه لانها تعتمد على displacement وفيها ستحتاج الى الارتفاع h فى الجدول وتحذف Storey drift من الجدول ونضع مكانه dr . كيف نحصل عليها ؟Display....story response plot...diaphragm C M displacement

​واختار حاله التحميل للزلزال فيتم عرض منحنى لهذه الازاحات . قم بالضغط على ايقونه
Show table الموجوده بالاعلى فيتم فتح جدول بقيمه الازاحه لمركز الكتله فى اتجاه X&y وهذه القيمه هى الازاحه المطلوبه وتعتبر القيمه المتوسطه لكل دور. يمكنك الحصول على نفس القيمه بطريقه اخرى عن طريق :

Display...Showtable ...analysis..Results..displacements..StoryMax/Avg displacements
​_*سيفتح لك جدول اختار القيم اسفل Average وذلك لحاله الزلزال المطلوبه . انت الان حصلت على الازاحه قم بقسمه هذه الازاحه على الارتفاع h ثم اضربها فى المقدار v=0.50 لتحصل على مقدار عددى نقارنه بالقيم الثلاثه . 
اعمل الجدول الان ستجد هناك اختلاف والاصح الطريقه الثانيه التى تعتمد على الازاحه وليس الدرفت للدور .
اما بخصوص السؤال الثانى ds فانا اقول لك راى شخصى . 

اذا قمت بعمل تحليل استاتيكى وحصلت على قيم القص القاعدى والازاحه ثم اجريت تحليل ديناميكى باستخدام طيف الاستجابه وحصلت على قيم الازاحه وقوه القص القاعدى ثم اجريت عامل التكبير قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه وبعد التحليل فان قيم الازاحه ds لاى نقطه لاتحتاج الى الضرب فى 0.7*R ويمكن استخدامها مباشره ...هذا راى شخصى تحياتى
*_
​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> م حازم السلام عليكم
> اسمح لى ان استعين بجدول اكسل الذى قمت باعداده للشرح عليه . __اولا : اذا استخدمت فى الجدول Story drift_
> فانت بذلك حصلت على المقدار dr/h وهو الان بدون وحدات .
> ...



كما ذكرنا سابقا كل الطرق صحيحة
ولكل كود دستور وتعاريف واشتراطات حول ايجاد الدرفت
لكن النتيجة واحدة ويفضل اتباع الكود
الذي نصمم عليه
اما بالنسبة _*0.7*R*_عندما حسبنا القص الستاتيكي من دستور 
القص القاعدي كان مقسما على _*R
*_وعندما عملنا المعايرة قسمنا الديناميكي على _*R
*_وحسبنا الانتقال من حالة spec وحالة القص المخفض
في المجال ما بعد حد المرونة
لذلك لمقارنته مع الانتقال المسموح
يجب عمل معايرة وارجاع قوةالقص الى غير مصعد 
والعمل ضمن حد المرونة وقوى التشغيل work stress
- اي قوة زلزالية ادخلتها مع التراكيب الشاقولية
اليست المقسمة على _*R
*_لذلك يجب تصحيح الانتقال بالعامل _*0.7*R
*_لأن الانتقال يكون اعظمي عند تشكل المفصل اللدن
وهو يحدث مع القص الحقيقي الغير مخفض بالعامل ٌ_*R*_
لذلك يفضل العمل وفق طرق ومتطلبات الكود والأخذ ب_*0.7*R
*_بغض النظر عن طرق بديلة
وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 فبراير 2015)

استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
_*لو استخدمنا برنامج الايتابس فى التحليل الاستاتيكى واستخدمنا كود من الاكواد الموجوده بالبرنامج فاننا ندخل المتغيرات المطلوبه ومن ضمن هذه
المتغيرات العامل R ونجرى التحليل وناخذ النتائج لقوه القص والازاحه والدرفت من النتائج بدون اى تصعيد والضرب فى المقدار R .
فى التحليل الديناميكى نستخدم عامل التصعيد الناتج من قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه
ولم نستخدم R .
فى اول مشاركه لهذا الموضوع سالت :
*_بعد عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للمبنى . يمكن استخدام نتائج التحليل فى عمل التحليل الديناميكى عن طريق طيف الاستجابه Response_ spectrum analysis . السؤال هنا ماقيمه scale factor عند بدايه الادخال للبرنامج وقبل البدء فى الحل ؟



_*وكان الرد من *المهندس المحترم سيف الدين مرزوق 9.81/R* البسط المقدار 9.81 والمقام R وهنا تكون الاجابه اذا قمت باستخدام هذا الfactor فى بدايه الحل فلابد من ضرب النتائج مره اخرى فى المقدار R لاننا قسمنا مرتان على R . 
نرجو من استاذنا المحترم التوضيح ....تحياتى
ملحوظه :الكود الاوربى والذى يعتبر المرجع للكود المصرى للزلازل يعطى المعادله ds= R* de*_


----------



## Hazim Gad (11 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> اليك برنامج صفحة اكسل
> وفق الكود الأوربي
> - مسائل محلولة من قبل لجنة الكود
> حول حساب القص القاعدي
> والدرفت الزلزالي الأعظمي والمسموح.



بوركت استاذى الفاضل على هذا الملف القيم.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> _*لو استخدمنا برنامج الايتابس فى التحليل الاستاتيكى واستخدمنا كود من الاكواد الموجوده بالبرنامج فاننا ندخل المتغيرات المطلوبه ومن ضمن هذه
> المتغيرات العامل R ونجرى التحليل وناخذ النتائج لقوه القص والازاحه والدرفت من النتائج بدون اى تصعيد والضرب فى المقدار R .
> فى التحليل الديناميكى نستخدم عامل التصعيد الناتج من قوه القص القاعدى الاستاتيكى / قوه القص القاعدى الديناميكى لطيف الاستجابه
> ...


- اذا كان برنامج ايتاب يعطي الدرفت في حالة حمولات
الاستثمار=_*ds= R* de
فهو المطلوب والمفروض ان يعطي ونقرأ النتائج للحالتين 
- كما ذكرنا سابقا نتكلم بشكل عام عن الانتقال والدرفت
ويجب ان يكون في حالة المرونة work stress
عند مقارنه بالمسموح بغض النظر عن طريقة وكيفةعمل الادخالات
تحياتي

*_


----------



## Hazim Gad (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _
> م حازم السلام عليكم
> اسمح لى ان استعين بجدول اكسل الذى قمت باعداده للشرح عليه . __اولا : اذا استخدمت فى الجدول Story drift_
> فانت بذلك حصلت على المقدار dr/h وهو الان بدون وحدات .
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل
اسمح لى بالسؤال عن توضيح بعض الامور
اولا هل اقوم بالاختيار على حسب اهمية المنشاء بمعنى ان المبنى سكنى I هل تكون القيمة 0.4 ام ماذا؟ وهل تم اعتمد هذا الكود 2012؟ 



ثانيا لماذا نقارن بالثلاث قيم حيث ان 0.005 هى الاصغر واذا كانت safe فلا داعى للقيمتين الاخرون ! هل هذا صحيح.




محمد السعيد على قال:


> اما الطريقه الثانيه والتى تختلف عن الحسابات السابقه لانها تعتمد على displacement وفيها ستحتاج الى الارتفاع h فى الجدول وتحذف Storey drift من الجدول ونضع مكانه dr . كيف نحصل عليها ؟





محمد السعيد على قال:


> Display....story response plot...diaphragm C M displacement
> 
> ​واختار حاله التحميل للزلزال فيتم عرض منحنى لهذه الازاحات . قم بالضغط على ايقونه
> Show table الموجوده بالاعلى فيتم فتح جدول بقيمه الازاحه لمركز الكتله فى اتجاه X&y وهذه القيمه هى الازاحه المطلوبه وتعتبر القيمه المتوسطه لكل دور. يمكنك الحصول على نفس القيمه بطريقه اخرى عن طريق :
> ...



كلامك صحيح مائة % وبالمقترنة يتضح ذالك كما ان القيم الناتجة عن _Story drift وايضا _diaphragm _drift_ قيم غير صحيح حيث انى كنت اعمل بها جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم.


----------



## Hazim Gad (11 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> كما ذكرنا سابقا كل الطرق صحيحة
> ولكل كود دستور وتعاريف واشتراطات حول ايجاد الدرفت
> لكن النتيجة واحدة ويفضل اتباع الكود
> الذي نصمم عليه
> ...



استاذى الفاضل د.م يوسف حميضة جزاك الله خيرا ولا اجد فى صدرى من كلمات الشكر لك غير انى ادعوا الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك 



كيف يكون التحويل من حالة حدالمقاومة القصوى الى حالة حدود التشغيل؟ هل يكون بالقسمة على 1.4 ادخل قيمة R=1
لكم منا جزيل الشكر على ما تقدموه من علم.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> استاذى الفاضل د.م يوسف حميضة جزاك الله خيرا ولا اجد فى صدرى من كلمات الشكر لك غير انى ادعوا الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- في حال تواجد R كما ورد في الكود
للرجوع لحدود التشغيل: 
- ds=R*de تشغيل
او ds= 0.7*de*R حسب الكود
- في حال حمولات شاقولية فقط 
يمكن استعمال الوسطي لعوامل التصعيد؛
(1.4+1.7)/2=1.55=1.6


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

تحياتي
- اظن موضوع طيف الاستجابة استوفى حقه 
من المشاركات والتحليلات والدراسة
والأفضل عدم الدخول في مناقشات 
مواضيع اخرى حتى تبقى الصفحات محدودة 
وخاصة بتحليل طيف الاستجابة
حيث يمكن للزملاء بسرعة الاطلاع عليها
شكرا جزيلا للجميع الزملاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 فبراير 2015)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل
> اسمح لى بالسؤال عن توضيح بعض الامور
> اولا هل اقوم بالاختيار على حسب اهمية المنشاء بمعنى ان المبنى سكنى I هل تكون القيمة 0.4 ام ماذا؟ وهل تم اعتمد هذا الكود 2012؟
> 
> ...




مجموعات الاهميه فى الكود المصرى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> مجموعات الاهميه فى الكود المصرى



- طبعا يجب ان تقوم بالاختيار حسب اهمية المنشأ
والحالة او التسمية التي تم استعمالها عند حساب القص القاعدي
- يكتفى بحالة 0.005 فهي الأعظمية وتقابل الواقع
استعمال جدران طوب
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (12 فبراير 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
اسمح لى استاذى المحترم ان اطرح عليكم مناقشه تدور فى نفسى بخصوص المعادله ds=0.70 R de .
فى البدايه اذا اردنا تمثيل هزه ارضيه بمنحنى طيف الاستجابه بدون عامل السلوك الزلزالى فان تمثيل هذه الهزه الارضيه يعتبر تمثيل واقعى للهزه
ويظل فى مرحله المرونه اذا تعرض له المبنى . ولكن اذا استطاع المنشا
تشتيت طاقه الزلزال وتخفيضها واستخدام جمله انشائيه مناسبه مع عامل 
التخميد للمبنى =0.05 وذلك من اجل ضمان استجابه مرضيه للمنشا لطيف الاستجابه يظل المبنى فى مرحله المرونه.
من اجل ذلك لا ارى استخدام المعادله السابقه لارجاع الزلزال الى الواقع __واهمال العامل R وكذلك عامل التخميد والمرونه للمبنى Ductility _
_
مع تحياتى واحترامى_


----------



## Hazim Gad (12 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> مجموعات الاهميه فى الكود المصرى


جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الكريم مهندس محمد السعيد


----------



## Hazim Gad (12 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا يجب ان تقوم بالاختيار حسب اهمية المنشأ
> والحالة او التسمية التي تم استعمالها عند حساب القص القاعدي
> - يكتفى بحالة 0.005 فهي الأعظمية وتقابل الواقع
> استعمال جدران طوب
> تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا استاذى العظيم د.م يوسف حميضة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> اسمح لى استاذى المحترم ان اطرح عليكم مناقشه تدور فى نفسى بخصوص المعادله ds=0.70 R de .
> فى البدايه اذا اردنا تمثيل هزه ارضيه بمنحنى طيف الاستجابه بدون عامل السلوك الزلزالى فان تمثيل هذه الهزه الارضيه يعتبر تمثيل واقعى للهزه
> ويظل فى مرحله المرونه اذا تعرض له المبنى . ولكن اذا استطاع المنشا
> ...




اذا كان المطلوب التصميم على القص التصميمي
المخفف والاقتصادي
وتقسيم قيمة القص الديناميكي على العامل R
هذا عامل الممطولية والمطاوعة للمادة وليس
له علاقة بالتخامد
- هل تريد اختيار قيمة R=1 كمنشأة صلبة صلدة
وتحصل على قص قاعدي ديناميكي اكبر من 5-8 مرات
من القص المخفض بالعامل R
- الدستور واضح وصريح 
يجب تحقيق الدرفت=_ds=0.70 R de
_بغض النظر عن قيمة _R وتواجدها في المجال المرن
_اواللدن
- يعني اذا استعملت العامل _R في ايجاد القص القاعدي
_الستاتيكيكي او الديناميكي فيجب تطبيق
_ds=0.70 R de_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (12 فبراير 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
يجب على المصمم التحقق من محددات الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى
والراسى ومن ضمن شروط محددات الانتظام فى المسقط الراسى :
السؤال : كيف يتم حساب الجساءه الافقيه لاى دور ؟ وهل هناك علاقه
بين الجساءه للدور وعزم القصور الذاتى للكتله لكل دور
Mass moment of inertia
وماذا يجب على المصمم عمله عند عدم تحقق شرط من شروط الانتظام؟



*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> يجب على المصمم التحقق من محددات الانتظام فى المسقط الافقى
> والراسى ومن ضمن شروط محددات الانتظام فى المسقط الراسى :
> السؤال : كيف يتم حساب الجساءه الافقيه لاى دور ؟ وهل هناك علاقه
> ...



هذا كله من حالات عدم الانتظام الرأسي
ولكل كود اشتراطاته الخاصة
وتم النقاش معك بالتفصل حول ذلك
-الطابق الضعيف- الطابق اللين- اختلاف القساوة-اختلاف الكتلة
كله موجود في مداخلات زلزالية حول الكود المصري
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (13 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> هذا كله من حالات عدم الانتظام الرأسي
> ولكل كود اشتراطاته الخاصة
> وتم النقاش معك بالتفصل حول ذلك
> -الطابق الضعيف- الطابق اللين- اختلاف القساوة-اختلاف الكتلة
> ...


_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
كيف ناتى بالجساءه من برنامج الايتابس لان البرنامج لايعطى شيئا عنها
فهل من تفسير ؟
*__*Display...Story Response Plots...Story stiffness*_​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> كيف ناتى بالجساءه من برنامج الايتابس لان البرنامج لايعطى شيئا عنها
> فهل من تفسير ؟
> *__*Display...Story Response Plots...Story stiffness*_​



- من قائمة story response plot
ومن لوحة المنحينات البيانية حيث اوجدنا
المخطط البياني للانتقال والدرفت
في مربع display type
ادخل story stiffness
تحصل على لوحة بدون مخطط فقط
اسماء stories
اشر على اسم story تحصل على 
الصلابة stiffness مسجلة
في الاطار اسفل اللوحة .
تحياتي


----------



## Fady.Joseph (14 فبراير 2015)

استاذنا د.م يوسف اريد توضيح من أجل تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية بطريقة أطياف الإستجابة بحسب الملحق الثاني للكود العربي السوري .... ان الكود يقول أنه علينا توقيع الحمولات الزلزالية بلإتجاه X Y وبلامركزية مقدارها +5% -5% وعليه يجب تطبيق أربع قوى زلزالية مختلفة وهي :
Spectral Direction_X eccentricity +Y (5%)
Spectral Direction_X eccentricity -Y (5%)
Spectral Direction_Y eccentricity +X (5%)
Spectral Direction_Y eccentricity -X (5%)
مع العلم أن هذا سهل تطبيقه ببرنامج الإيتابس اذا كان المطلوب قوى قص ستاتيكية وفق الكود Ubc97 بحسب الكود السوري ولكن كيف يتم تطبيقه من اجل طريقة أطياف الإستجابة ؟ أم أن طريقة اطياف الإستجابة يكتفي تطبيق القوى بدون اللامركزيات المطلوبة وبالتالي قوتين بالإتجاه X Y ؟
أسف على الإطالة وشكرا اساذنا المحترم ابن حلب الشهباء.


----------



## Fady.Joseph (14 فبراير 2015)

استاذنا د.م يوسف اريد توضيح من أجل تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية بطريقة أطياف الإستجابة بحسب الملحق الثاني للكود العربي السوري .... ان الكود يقول أنه علينا توقيع الحمولات الزلزالية بلإتجاه X Y وبلامركزية مقدارها +5% -5% وعليه يجب تطبيق أربع قوى زلزالية مختلفة وهي :
Spectral Direction_X eccentricity +Y (5%)
Spectral Direction_X eccentricity -Y (5%)
Spectral Direction_Y eccentricity +X (5%)
Spectral Direction_Y eccentricity -X (5%)
مع العلم أن هذا سهل تطبيقه ببرنامج الإيتابس اذا كان المطلوب قوى قص ستاتيكية وفق الكود Ubc97 بحسب الكود السوري ولكن كيف يتم تطبيقه من اجل طريقة أطياف الإستجابة ؟ أم أن طريقة اطياف الإستجابة يكتفي تطبيق القوى بدون اللامركزات المطلوبة وبالتالي قوتين بالإتجاه X Y ؟
أسف على الإطالة وشكرا اساذنا المحترم ابن حلب الشهباء.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 فبراير 2015)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> استاذنا د.م يوسف اريد توضيح من أجل تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية بطريقة أطياف الإستجابة بحسب الملحق الثاني للكود العربي السوري .... ان الكود يقول أنه علينا توقيع الحمولات الزلزالية بلإتجاه X Y وبلامركزية مقدارها +5% -5% وعليه يجب تطبيق أربع قوى زلزالية مختلفة وهي :
> Spectral Direction_X eccentricity +Y (5%)
> Spectral Direction_X eccentricity -Y (5%)
> Spectral Direction_Y eccentricity +X (5%)
> ...



- من لوحة تعريف الديناميكي حيث نعرف التخامد 0.05
يوجد مربع لتعريف اللامركزية eccentricity
موجود في اسفل الصفحة ايتاب 9.7 وأعلى الصفحة ايتاب 13
1- عرف الامركزية (+5%) من اجل حالة (1) spec1 x1
2- اعد من اجل (-5%) spec1 x2
2- ; كرر من اجل اتجاه spec2 y
- طبق زائد ناقص 5% لكل اتجاه مع اسم جديد
تحياتي


----------



## eng-mahfouz (16 فبراير 2015)

مازلنا ننتظر راي السيد المهندس محمد ابو مريم باعتباره نعتقد انه ملم بالكود ASCE7-10 وETABS 2013 بما يلي:


خطوات الحل الديناميكي لمنشاوفق ما يلي حصرا: 
ا1- response spectrum function وطريقة ritz
ETABS 2013-2
3-وفق الكود ASCE7-10
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 فبراير 2015)

الـفـاصـــل الـزلـزالـي - Seismic Joint ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيعتمد معظم المهندسون في تصميمهم للمباني على القوى الرأسية الناتجة عن الأحمال الميتة ( الدائمة)، والأحمال الحية ( غير الدائمة) فقط​ وقليل منهم من يأخذ بعين الاعتبار في التصميم والتنفيذ أثر القوى الزلزالية أو الرياح خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالفواصل الزلزالية .للفواصل الزلزالية دور في غاية الأهمية بإبعاد المباني المفصولة عن بعضها البعض بمسافة كافية ​لمنع عملية الطرق المتبادل  Hammering Effect (السحق Pounding) في حال الحركة الأفقية  نتيجة عدم كفاية الفاصل بين المبنيين، وذلك عند اهتزاز المبنيين تحت تأثير الحمولات الزلزالية.. وتعتبر الأضرار الناتجة عن حادثة الطرق Hammering Effect (السحق Pounding) واحدة من أكثر الأضرار انتشاراً  .. و هي تنتج عن تصادم الكتل المتجاورة في المنشأة نفسها على طول الفاصل بين الكتل و الذي يكون اتساعه قليلاً  أو عن التصادم بين المنشآت المتجاورة حيث يكون التباعد بينها قليلاً.




 من الموجبات لإستخدام الفواصل الزلزالية هو عدم تحقق التماثل لأشكال المباني في المساقط الأفقية و الرأسية، وذلك لأسباب معمارية أو بسبب طبيعية شكل الأرض .. و في حالة صغر مساحة قطعة الأرض يكون الحل الأمثل بضبط توزيع العناصر الإنشائية الرأسية ​بحيث يتم تأمين توزيع متماثل لصلابات العناصر الإنشائية و خصوصا في الجدران الخارجية.
عموما يستخدم هذا النوع من الفواصل بصورة أساسية في المباني المتجاورة - حتى لا تكون متلاصقة .. أو في نفس المبنى المؤلف من كتلتين .

و يتراوح عرض هذه الفواصل بين 10 - 25 سم ، و يتم حسابها بشكل علمي بحيث تزيد عن المسافة الأفقية المحتمل للمباني أن تتحركها .

يتم في هذه الحالة فصل ( البلاطات - الكمرات - الأعمدة ) و يترك قرار فصل أو عدم فصل القواعد للمصمم حيث أن هذه المباني عادة ما تستند على حصائر أو بايلات .

يتم في كثير من الأحيان الاستفادة من أحد الفواصل لأكثر من غرض ، بمعنى انه من الممكن الإستفادة من الفاصل الزلزالي للتمدد أو للهبوط ..​ لأنه يؤدي غرضاً مشابهاً .. عند استخدام الفواصل الزلزالية سواء بين أجزاء المباني الجديدة (بهدف تحقيق التماثل أو أي أسباب إنشائية أخرى)  أو بين المباني القديمة القائمة والجديدة، فيجب في كلتا الحالتين تأمين مسافة كافية لعرض الفاصل الزلزالي وهذه المسافة لها علاقة  بارتفاع المبنى و نوع النظام الإنشائي المستخدم وذلك تجنبا لتصادم المبنيين أو جزئي المبنيين المتجاورين .

يتحدد الفاصل للمباني بالحركة الأفقية لقوة الزلازل والرياح كلا على حده للمباني العالية وأيضا بتمدد السقف للمساحات الكبيرة في الزلازل والرياح  وبعد عمل model للمبني بأي من البرامج الهندسية يتم حساب الحركة الأفقية لأعلى نقطة في المبني لكل حالات التحميل المشار إليها في 
الكود المعتمد في التصميم مع العلم انه لا يتم جمع الحركة الأفقية من الزلازل والرياح ولكن يتم حساب كلا على حده
بعد استخراج الحركة الأفقية story drift لكل حالة تحميل load cobinations
نستخرج القيمة الأكبر لنقطة تكون الأكثر إرتفاعا في المبنى 
مع العلم ان حالات التحميل لحساب القوى الأفقية ليست ultimate وإنما هي حالات أخرى

في حالة كان المبنيان المتجاوران ليسا متطابقان ومتقابلان يتم تربيع قيمتي ال drift للنقطتين المتقابلين في المبنيان والمحتمل اصطدامهما  ثم جمعهم ثم حساب الجذر التربيعي لهما وتكون هي قيمة الفاصل.

في حالة المباني العالية غير المتجاورة فإن قيمة drift لها حدود في الكود يجب ألا تتعداها
أما في حالة المباني المتجاورة لا نتطرق اليه لان الأساس لدينا هو قيمة الفاصل الزلزالي

 يمكن تقليل قيمة ال drift للمباني المتجاورة من خلال :
1- اختيار النظام الإنشائي المقاوم للزلازل المناسب حسب ارتفاع المبنى والشدة الزلزالية  ويمكن معرفته بحساب قيمة base shear في أسفل المبنى بعد عمل ال model وإضافة قوى الزلازل والرياح
2- ربط العناصر المقاومة للزلازل بكمرات ساقطة قوية .
3- جعل المباني متماثلة ولا يتم تغيير كبير في مساحة الدور فجأة ( soft story probelm ).
4- إضافة حوائط وكور للإتجاه تحت الإعتبار في أماكن تتناسب مع المعماري.
5- التمثيل الصحيح للمبنى في البرامج الإنشائية بغض النظر عن تأثير الهبوطات التفاضلية والتأثيرات الناتجة عن تغيرات الحرارة فإنه يجب تحديد أبعاد الفواصل الزلزالية بين كتل  المبنى أو بين المباني القديمة و المباني المراد إنشاؤها .. و وفقاً لعدد من الأكواد يتم ذلك بتحديد الانتقال الأفقي الأكبر للكتلة الأولى  و الانتقال المقابل للكتلة الثانية و إضافة 10 مم على الأقل للمجموع.

فعلياً لم تعط هذه الأكواد أهمية أكبر لزيادة الخطر الناتج عن اختلاف مناسيب الطوابق المتجاورة  حيث يؤدي الطرق -Pounding  إلى تصادم بلاطات الطابق الأول ذات الصلابة الكبيرة مع أعمدة الطابق المجاور مما قد يؤدي إلى حصول الانهيار الكلي. 
﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿



﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ ﻿ *Red lines indicate the seismic joint between the base isolated hospital (right *
* ( and the fixed base medical office building (left*
*The photo above shows the seismic joint between the base isolated Hospital and the fixed base medical office building (MOB). At the lower level, the joint width is approximately 30″ between buildings however, at the upper floors, the joint width is approximately 54″ to account for inter story drift during a large earthquake. From inside the buildings, patrons do not realize the two are actually separate structures as seismic joint technologies accommodate the potential 30″ movement of the hospital while creating a seamless architectural transition. *








*The image above shows a cut through the seismic joint. The building on the left is the base isolated hospital, the building on the right is the MOB and the box in the middle of the image is the seismic portal. Fire blankets or additional drywall inside the portal was used to maintain fire ratings between floors. *

*بعض الصور للفواصل الزلزالية :



*






غطاء فاصل زلزالي للارضية والجدار
يتم تركيب غطاء الفاصل الزلزالى من البلاطات الأرضية - Slab on Grade 
حتى بلاطة السطح Roof Slab ولكامل الطوابق والجدران الخارجية


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 فبراير 2015)

الفاصل الزلزالي: وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc - والعربي السوري
- يمكن أن تكون الفواصل الزلزالية فواصل هبوط أو فواصل تمدد
او أن تكون فواصل زلزاليه
ويجب استعمال الفواصل الزلزالية في الحالات التالية
- عند نواجد فرق في مناسيب الطوابق:
-عند استعمال كتل أبنية بأشكال غير منتظمة
- الفاصل الزلزالي وظاهرة الطرق
عندما تتعرض الأبنية للزلازل تتولد فيها انتقالات أفقية فإذا كانت الكتلتان متجاورتين
وكان عرض الفاصل بينهما غير كاف فإن المنشأتين المتجاورتين أثناء اهتزازهما 
باتجاهين متعاكسين يحدث بينهما تصادم وينجم عنها قوة صدم وتهشم
موضعي للعناصر المتجاورة 
- وبالتالي يجب أن تتباعد الكتل المتجاورة والواقعة ضمن ملكية واحدة بالمسافة MT∆
MT =√((∆M1)2+(∆M2)2 ∆
هما الانتقالات المتشكلة في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة عند تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
*- وتعطى بالعلاقة : M = ∆S *0.7 *R∆ حيث تكون قوة القص
اعظمية غير مخفضة *
s∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي اعلى البناء الناتج من تركيب ( U2) زلازل+حمولات شاقولية
- ( 0.7) : عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالة الاستثمار الغير مصعدة
** يعني الرجوع لحساب الانتقال في حالة حمولات( زلازل+ شاقولية) غير مصعدة
بالعامل (0.7)
_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير ..نرجو التعليق ..تحياتى*_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> الفاصل الزلزالي: وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc - والعربي السوري
> - يمكن أن تكون الفواصل الزلزالية فواصل هبوط أو فواصل تمدد
> او أن تكون فواصل زلزاليه
> ويجب استعمال الفواصل الزلزالية في الحالات التالية
> ...




- طبعا رأينا عند تحديد الدرفت بين الطوابق
كانت الازاحة s∆ الناتجة عن حالة الزلازل فقط
- لكن في حال الفاصل الزلزالي بين الأبنية
- الكود يتطلب الازاحة الأعظمية بالاضافة الى الحمولة الزلزالية
- يجب أخذ حالة تواجدعزم الفتل التورشن بعين الاعتبار 
- كذلك تأثير الحمولات الشاقولية وحالة تواجد side way
الناتج من اختلاف اطوال المجازات او اختلاف شدة وقيمة الحمولات
لمجازات الإطارات
- المفروض ايجاد الانتقال الأفقي الأعظمي في كل المواقع الحرجة
واستخدام تراكيب المعادلة u2 هوالذي يحقق ذلك الانتقال الأعظمي
في اعلى البناءحيث يجمع بين الانتقال عن الحالة الزلزالية 
والحمولات الشاقوليةوالتورشن.
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 مارس 2015)

_استاذنا المحترم د . م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
لكى نضمن تشكل المفاصل اللدنه اولا فى الكمرات لابد من تحقيق العمود
القوى والكمرات النحيفه فى المبنى والتحقق من الوصلات والتدقيق فى عزوم الانحناء __عند اى وصله تجمع العمود والكمره ._

_هل تفضلتم استاذنا المحترم بالشرح والتفصيل ..مع شكرى واحترامى لكم_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 مارس 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _استاذنا المحترم د . م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> لكى نضمن تشكل المفاصل اللدنه اولا فى الكمرات لابد من تحقيق العمود
> القوى والكمرات النحيفه فى المبنى والتحقق من الوصلات والتدقيق فى عزوم الانحناء __عند اى وصله تجمع العمود والكمره ._
> 
> _هل تفضلتم استاذنا المحترم بالشرح والتفصيل ..مع شكرى واحترامى لكم_



-ان تشكل مفاصل لدنة في العامود غير مستحب
حيث يتشكل مفصلان اعلى واسفل العامود 
ويصبح البناء غير متوازن وعقد العامود مفصلية
لذلك يجب ابعاد تشكل المفاصل عن عقدة العامود
الى الكمرة حيث تشكل مفاصل لدنة في الكمرة
يبقي الكمرة متوازنة وحدوث حالة توزيع للعزوم فيها
- لذلك يجب تصميم عقدة العامود على عزم وقص
اكبر من الحقيقي بمقدار 1.25 لتبقى مقاومة العامود
مستمرة ومستقرة في المجال المرن عند وصول مقاومة
الكمرة الى المجال اللدن وتشكل المفصل اللدن فيها
- هناك اشتراطات في الكود بالنسبة لتسليح عقدة العامود
وترتيب التسليح لعزم الانحناءوالقص وتكثيف الأتاري في منطقة
العقدة الى تحقيق صلابة العقدة حيث Mc/Mb=1.2
- ان تصميم العامود على جهودعزم انحناء وقوى قص
اكبر من قوى الكمرة ودخول الكمرة وعملها في المجال اللدن
وتشكل المفصل اللدن في الكمرة قبل العامود
يسمى بالعامود الصلب او القوي والجائز الضعبف او النحيف 
وهذا مطلوب في حال اختيار اطارات مقاومة للعزوم
وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة ويكون المقطع متشقق ويجب
تخفيض العطالة Ig كما جاء في الكود.
تحياتي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 مارس 2015)

_*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
*_كمـرة الربــط - Coupling Beam 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 الهدف من الجسر الرابط أو كمرة الربط - spandrel - Coupling Beam  هو ربط جزئي جدار القص shear wall عند وجود فتحات في الجدار  وبالتالي فان قسمي الجدار يعملان معا ضد الاحمال الجانبية ( الرياح والزلازال)  وهي تستخدم عندما يكون لدينا فصل في جدران القص بسبب الفتحات  ( المصاعد في الواجهة التي بها ابواب ، الجدران الحاملة للسلم ، الواجهات الحارجية والتي بها فتحتات).

ويمكن ان تكون كمرة الربط coupling beam من :

حديد التسليح بشكل قطري وافقي مع كانات 
حديد Steel concrete coupling beam والذي يسمى Composite coupling beam 
وعادة يتم استخدام مقطع I Beam 














لاحظ طريقة تفصيل الحديد القطري diagonal steel عندما لا يكون هناك اماكنية لتأمين طول التثبيت والفتحتات متجاوة


هناك خطأ شائع بين المهندسين أود التنويه إليه :

إن بعض المهندسين يقوم بتنفيذ كمرات رابطة بين الجدران القصية Shear Wall لها دول معماري أكثر منه إنشائي إن كانت من قياس صغير ( كمرات عادية ) و ذلك لتحميل البلوك عليها .

و هي تلعب دور إنشائي في حال الحمولات الشاقولية .. بدون زلازل ، و تنفذ و تدرس على أساس أنها مسنودة من الطرفين hinged رغم أنها موثوقة Fixed و لن تساهم مثل هذه الكمرات بإيجاد عمل مشترك بين الجدارين .

لأنه وعند حدوث زلزال - فإن هذه الكمرات تتعرض لقوى قص هائلة تنتقل إليها من الجدران القصية وتتشكل مفاصل لدنة Plastic Hing و يتحول الرابط الموثوق fized بين الكمر و الجدار إلى Hing مفصل 

لا تساهم هذه الكمرات في أي مقاومة لقوى الزلازل إلا إذا تم تنفيذها بشكل كبير 
_هل تتكون فى حوائط القص مفاصل لدنه ...وهل المقصود بالمفاصل اللدنه تفاصيل فى حديد التسليح ؟تحياتى
_​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 مارس 2015)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> _*استاذنا المحترم د. م يوسف حميضه جزاكم الله كل الخير
> *__ هل تتكون فى حوائط القص مفاصل لدنه ...وهل المقصود بالمفاصل اللدنه تفاصيل فى حديد التسليح ؟
> _​


- جدران القص التي يتطلب منها تشكل مفصل لدن
هي الجدران الخاصة special walls
-حيث يتشكل المفصل عند القاعدة اسفل الجدار
ويكون طول المفصل او المنطقة التي تعمل
ضمن المنطقة اللدنة من الجدار=Lw طول مسقط الجدار
او ارتفاع الجدار/6 = H/6 يؤخذ الأصغر
- هذه المنطقة تكون متشققة ويجب تخفيض العطالة Ig 
وقوى القص تقاوم بالتسليح فقط مع اهمال مساهمة الخرسانة
بالاضافة الى تواجد اعمدة مسلحة في نهايات الجدران
يوكل اليها مقاومة قوى الضغط والشد الزلزالية في النهايات
ويجب العودة الى تفاصيل التسليح والاشتراطات الزلزالية 
وتحقيق نسب التسليح الأصغرية والأعظمية وعدم مساهمة
الخرسانة بمقاومة القص على كامل ارتفاع منطقة المفصل
اللدن
- اما جدران القص العادية -ordinary shear walls
فهي التي لا يتتطلب منها تشكيل مفصل لدن
وتخضع فقط الى اشتراطات زلزالية وشكل تسليح النهايات
وتحقيق نسب التسليح في وسط الجدار والنهايات.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 مارس 2015)

للمتابعة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sea2007 (22 يونيو 2016)

للمتابعة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m.fayad (22 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## _tarek_ (9 نوفمبر 2017)

دكتور يوسف All the respect to


----------

